# [LPF] The Lady of Lake Laguna



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip promised the party half of the Shrine's money from their annual collections, which he estimated to be more than a thousand gold pieces at that present time, meaning the party would be allowed to keep a little more than 500gp total for their assistance.  The workers of the Dunn Wright Inn took sympathy for Chip's plight, giving him a bowl of hot gulash and allowing him to sleep by the fireplace.  The young lad was definitely exhausted and hungry, resulting in him falling quickly and soundly into dreaming.  The party members also ate well and rested, and in the morning they gathered their equipment and readied themselves for the long hike to Lake Laguna.

	The trip itself took more than three uneventful and rainless days North to Northwest through roads that steadily degraded in condition as Chip and the men moved further and further from the city of Venza.  As they journeyed Chip told the party a bit about his life, stating that he was eight years old and from a small village east of Lake Laguna.  His family had entered him into a contest to become a Shrine Keeper for the year, a post that he had proudly won.  The contest was six months ago, and so the young lad was halfway through his contract.  Being a Keeper brought prestige for the family of the chosen child, but more importantly the position was an apprenticeship.  Chip had been learning how to tend to a garden that helped provide for his food during the day, cook and other chores in the evenings, and learn how to read and write during his nights.  The skills and work ethic that Chip would develop would make him valuable to his farming community in six more months time.

	Chip and his co-worker, Pan, lived at the site of the Lady's Shrine, which in turn is located just outside of the village of Boredton.  The people of the dwindling village community live a hard and poor life.  Boredton used to be a booming community decades ago, along with two other villages: Cotown and Hillby.  Once the nearby tin mines ran out the populations declined until the hundred folks of Boredton was all that remained.  Boredton’s economy is now based on tourists that come for the annual Lady’s Shrine Festival in the Spring.

	The Spring Festival is coming soon, but the tourist season is being threatened by violent attacks from the local beasts.  This threat is also likely to effect the year's profits, further harming the people of Boredton financially.  The Lady of Lake Laguna is thought to be a petty goddess or some sort of nature spirit.  She is thought to bring happiness and health to children and is worshipped as a goddess of Children's Laughter.  Tourists and worshippers bring their families to Boredton during the Festival, leave a token to the Lady in the form of plants or children's toys at her shrine, and on the final day celebrate by going across the lagoon in front of the shrine via boat to a small island where sits an ancient tree.  This last day is finished with dancing and singing around the Lady's Tree.  It is believed that the Lady's spirit rests inside the tree, though it is said that no one living has seen proof of her existence.

	The party arrived at the Shrine's location after more than three days travel, with the sun directly above and partially hidden behind clouds.  It was located on the grounds of a garden, which shared a plot of land with a small cottage where Chip said he and Pan stayed.  The Lady's Shrine was a tall flat stone etched with the silhouette of a tree and rung by a low fence.  Inside the tree diagram was etched the image of a woman with outstretched arms.  The symbol on the rock was the same as the holy symbol hanging from Chip's neck.  The Shrine was located near the shore of a lagoon, where also rested a dock and four large boats used to shuttle tourists and worshippers during the final day of the Spring Festival.  The party could see a small island from where they stood at the edge of the lagoon.  The isle was a few hundred feet in diameter each way with an old and impressive tree standing at its center.

	Chip led the party into the cottage where they met Pan, another young boy who looked to be twelve years old.  The newly met lad wore a green tunic and pants, and had plain brown hair.  Pan's eyes were red and worn from worry, but the boy's anxiety broke as Chip introduced the party and how he went about recruiting them.  Pan laughed lightly and smiled, "Oh Chip, I was worried sick when you ran off for help.  You know it's dangerous out there, but now you've come back and returned with aid just as I had given up hope.  Another merchant disappeared two nights ago and I fear the beasts may have killed him.  But let's make our guests comfortable and cook them up some radishes.  Then we can talk about recent horrors."

	The party tried to relax on some small cushions while the boys prepared a radish stew.  As the men and boys sat and chatted, Pan slowly steered the conversation back to business.  "The Lady was not just a local spirit in ages past, but was once a more powerful goddess when the population here was larger.  Tales say that she fought against an evil spirit named Morgana, whose followers were known to be in the now abandoned villages of Cotown and Hillby, which are located near the western and northern edges of this lagoon.  Morgana was an angry nature spirit that had control over savage beasts and her nature was opposite of the Lady's peaceful control of nature's beauty.  Somehow Morgana's spirit has woken once more, though by coincidence or by new agents I know not.  She influences the beasts to hate and kill men once more.  She had stone altars built by her followers ages ago at Cotown and Hillby.  I believe that if you can destroy the two altars it will cripple her ability to control the beasts and hopefully stop the killings."


----------



## CootaR (Mar 31, 2011)

"Ahh a stew! Sounds delightful. Is there a safe house I can put Dharma?"

Krag makes a motion to the large yak he rode to the lake. The beast is massive and quite grumpy. Krag often talks to the yak.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 31, 2011)

On the way to the shrine, Yo smiles friendly at Mortar, "Mortar, my friend.  It seems as if our threads of fate remain entangled still.  It is too bad that Elenka and her wooden friend were unable to join us this time, but we seem to have a more than capable group in her place."  Addressing the half-breeds (and the Yak), the short oriental looking human says, "I'm Yoshiki Akita, but you can call me Yo.  It looks like we have a long road ahead of us."

Arriving at the shrine and hearing Pan's statement, Yo seems to have a puzzled look on his face.  "What evidence do you have that these killings are the result of this evil spirit you talk of?  It seems as if numerous things could be plaguing your town."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2011)

Pan shrugged, "My belief that the problems lie with Morgana is based simply on the old tales.  Still, I suggest checking her altars near the two abandoned towns and see for yourself.  They are at least the best place to investigate, and maybe you'll find what has happened to our latest missing merchant."


----------



## Caim (Mar 31, 2011)

On the way to the shrine. "That it would seem Yo. I wish Elenka could've made it as well, but this Krag fellow seems to be a capable combatant." Mortar looks at Krag as well. "I am Mortar Foehammer, ranger of the Sethir Mountains. Pleased to meet you my friend."

While eating his radish stew that the two young lads prepared. "You boys don't eat meat? Just curious is all. You have the lands for farming but don't raise any kind of animals?" Mortar looks up from his bowl after the last question. "I'm a capable hunter, I could bring some wild game back if you like."

He finishes his stew shortly after Pan explained the situation more clearly. "Just how powerful is this Morgana and what types of beast is she calling to aid her in whatever quest she has?" Mortar pauses to let the young lads answer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip said, "We do eat meat, but we try to eat what we raise in the gardens first.  Sometimes we trade at the village for rabbit or pig meat.  I'd be happy to prepare some meal with any animal you bring back."

Pan answered, "The last traveler's body that was found had signs of mauling.  We are probably looking at a bear or boar.  Perhaps even a combination of the two or more than one pf the same."


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 1, 2011)

Enjoying the vegetable stew, "Well then, we should start with these alters in the other towns.  Maybe we'll learn something else along the way.  How far away are these towns?  Are they nearby?"


----------



## CootaR (Apr 1, 2011)

On the road - to Mortar.

Krag smiles widely. My name is Krag, like rock. That's what my master called me. He says things like, "you so dumb you got rocks for brains." Or one time he say, " What crag you crawl from?" "I guess Krag has something to do with rocks and mountains. I am strong...."

Once you speak to Krag he seems to provide you with entirely too much information. Borderline rambling.

At cabin

OOC: Detect evil on surrounding landscape, checking to see if i sense any sort evil resonating from the 
land.

To Pan: Can we see where the body was mauled.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 1, 2011)

Kanli, the golden-hued half-orc, lights up when he hears about the altars. "Altars? Aha, I just so happen to know plenty about altars! They will just need to be repurposed, that is all. How odd indeed that Morgana awakens, just as the Granite Hierophant falls asleep."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2011)

Pan said, "Cotown is the nearest abandoned town to the west and about six hours away due to the hilly terrain and if you follow along the edge of the lagoon.   Hillby is north of that and the distance is a bit less between Cotown and Hillby.  Boredton is a half hour east of here, but the killings have happened west of here and not around Boredton.  All and all it will probably take you a little more than a day to travel and investigate the area then return.  I would happily allow you to see the body but it was wrapped in burial cloth and buried in a graveyard near Boredton.  As a follower of the Lady, I'm a bit adverse to asking the villagers to exhume the body of a dead man buried with proper rights, but if you bribed the right townsfolk maybe they would let you do so, regardless of the morality of the thing."  Pan turned to Kanli to reply to his statement, but seemed confused and he simply chose to remain silent.

Krag
[sblock]
The land did not reveal any evil.  However, on the day before you arrived near the Shrine you saw the oddest thing.  For a moment a flock of birds flying high above you seemed to circle your party, then fly to the northwest and away from your sight.  By chance you happened to look up at them as you were detecting evil.  They flickered with an evil aura.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2011)

OOC: let's discuss what the party wants to do in the ooc thread.  I'll look for a consensus and move the adventure along by Sunday evening.  Right now I have one vote for checking out the altars and abandoned towns.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2011)

After enjoying the meal, the party received directions once more before heading out to Cotown.  Pan and Chip were kind enough to walk the heroes up to the Shrine in order to say goodbyes.  Pan smiled weakly, and it was clear that the older boy was troubled by the recent events.  On the other hand, Chip bubbled with excitement to see adventurers questing on his behalf and went so far to give each of the men a hug before they set off.

Kanli
[sblock]
As you passed the Shrine, you sensed a new entity reaching out and contacting you in your mind.  You realized that it was not a spirit, but odder still, a lack of a spirit, as if reality was torn and a void came alive.  You stopped to whisper quietly to the man who wasn't there before you passed him by.  Although he wasn't there, he reminded you of the time that never happened when you walked a million hills together and righted a million wrongs before he ceased to be.  The two of you chuckled softly at the lost memories and you asked him if he remembered the quest you were embarking upon.  He answered yes, and that the quest ended in much sorrow and touched him greatly, as it did you, and that in the end you might not be able to save the woman.  At this point you realized it was not right to talk to a man who wasn't there, for reality would react sharply to his intrusion and your ignorant allies might feel you were touched in the head.  You passed and parted with your new friend that you had known a different reality ago.  He gazed a gazeless stare at your departure, saying he understood why you must leave, but that even though he wasn't now with you he was and would always be your friend and brother.
[/sblock]

	The going started off simple enough, though within the first hour of the trek the terrain became hilly, followed by rocky, which slowed your group considerably. The sun was close to setting by the time the terrain opened back up to grassy fields and the party reached the abandoned settlement called Cotown.  There were perhaps six dozen buildings to the settlement, most of which were partially collapsed from warped and waterlogged roofs.  A stained fountain stood in the center of the town, though it was featureless and full of lichen covered rain water.

	Upon further investigation, Elros was able to find two entrances to abandoned mines, though both were fully boarded up with rotting boards that were dirt-covered from time and the elements.  Yo found a large pasture where cows were likely penned in order to feed the settlement, however it was now overgrown and empty of animals larger than the occassional rabbit.

	It was Mortar who found the more recent sign of activity.  Something heavy had been dragged through the town and had disturbed the otherwise untouched earth.  The heavy object was drug from the southern rocky hills, passed by the town center, and then was drug east onto a large hill covered with difficult undergrowth.  The hilltop was a quarter mile east of the fountain where the party stood and took notice of Mortar's observations.  From the smell of nearby water, it was also likely that the hilltop overlooked the lagoon.  Mortar also noticed some large animal tracks in the dirt near the signs of the drugged object.

OOC: Mortar, make a DC 15 Survival check using the dice roller here on ENWorld in order to identify the animal tracks.


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2011)

Mortar stops ad examines the tracks of the beasts to see if he may shed some light on what plagues the towns. After several moments Mortar imply looks back to the party. "I can't recall every seeing these tracks. What they belong to I don't know." he says looking back at the tracks disappointed.









*OOC:*



Wow, epic fail.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 4, 2011)

Elros recognizes the tracks...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2011)

Elros
[sblock]
Tracks of a large boar. It looks like it was dragging something heavy like a sack or a body.
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 4, 2011)

"A very large boar has been through here" Elros says to the group


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 4, 2011)

"A large boar?  Mortar, you haven't see a boar before?" chuckles Yoshiki in a friendly manner, even though he has no idea what it is either.  "Looks like we have a couple leads here that we could follow, but this track might be a good start."


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2011)

"I've seen a boar before." as he rubs his fingers through his beard. "We don't get very many boars underground though. Anything that could drag a person though should be handle with care. Move with caution and have ye senses about." Mortar removes the massive hammer from its holster and holds on top of his right shoulder.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 4, 2011)

While they identify the tracks I detect evil. Looking for any trace of lingering evil.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 5, 2011)

Krag
[sblock]
You fail to detect evil, though who knows what the foliage hides.
[/sblock]

The party advanced through the underbrush and up the hill as the sun began to set and long shadows from trees and branches danced along the entangling bush and vine.  As they climbed further up the wind shifted to blowing towards the adventurers and the smell of death assaulted their nostrils.  As the party reached a clearing at the crest of the hill they saw that it was flattened and thirty feet in a near circular diameter, with a view of the lake and the inner island barely visible far in the distance.

A six foot long granite table stood on four short, stubby legs in the middle of the clearing.  The granite table looked to be some sort of religious altar as there were etchings of a perfectly proportioned non-descript female carved at regular intervals into the outer edge of the table.

A badly mauled and nearly unidentifiable corpse had been unceremoniously drug up the hill and thrown on top of the altar.  As the heroes approached the table and its corpse the shifting wind stopped, creating a dead and eery silence.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 5, 2011)

"Is it dead?" 

I ask no one in particular.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 5, 2011)

Yoshiki takes a defensive posture and scans the forest surrounding the clearing, including that which is behind the group.  In a quiet whisper that is probably loud against the eerie silence, "Whoever did this may still be near by."


----------



## Caim (Apr 5, 2011)

"Is what dead? The wind or the body that is torn to shreds. Have you ever been around dead things before Master Paladin? My guess would be that if it is alive, it is an unnatural life that holds it." Mortar sets his hammer back in its holster and removes he bow. "We should proceed with caution," he begins as he pulls an arrow from his quiver "the beast could lurk nearby."

[sblock=OOC]
Wow, guess we had the same thoughts...wonder if my rolls will suck the entire game.
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: Don't know if the rolls will suck, DT: would it be survival or heal to determine the cause of death?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC:  Heal would be good.  A profession in mortician or knowledge in physiology or anatomy would be perfect but I never find those in DnD or Pathfinder books.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 5, 2011)

attempting to see what killed it, more specifically if it was the boar or not


----------



## CootaR (Apr 5, 2011)

*TO Action!*

I draw my Great AX and look around nervously. I'm not 100% on why, but I see others drawing their weapons so I follow suit.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2011)

Upon closer examination the body seemed to be that of a male human who had worn simple travelling clothes.  Yoshiki had the sharpest eye in the dwindling light from the falling sun, pointing out wounds from the side of the corpse and that the ribcage was exposed and shattered.  Elros nodded, noting that the wounds had come from some kind of animal which had eaten through flesh, sinew, and bones.

As the party searched further a snapping of twigs was heard to the northwest of the hill, but the crashing sound ceased and after a moment they continued the investigation.

Yoshiki commented that other parts of the body along the arms and face had been gnawed to the bone.  Although those wounds were exposed and the left arm, both legs, and the neck had been bent and broken into unnatural angles, there seemed to be little blood on the altar itself.  Elros agreed again, and theorized that the man may have been killed a few days ago, but brought to the altar only recently.  Mortar confirmed his suspicions, noting that the natural trail of broken plants created from the body being dragged had wet sap along the crushed vegetation, meaning that the corpse was likely brought only hours before.  A half-full backpack miraculously survived with only small rips and holes, and was still on the dead man's shoulders.

The noise to the northwest was heard once more, but closer and a shadow of movement could be barely seen circling the hill among deep bushes.  A similar noise followed by the heavy breathing of a large pig or boar pierced the air to the south of the hill, though the party members had bunched on the opposite side.  The adventurers suddenly felt as if they were being approached on both sides for tactical advantage, a sign of intelligence simple animals should not possess.

OOC: Whatever is coming your way will be up the hill in two rounds.  It's hard to get a shot off at the creatures due to the vegetation and light due to the position of the setting sun.  DM now requesting combat actions.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 6, 2011)

DT said:
			
		

> DM now requesting combat actions.




Being basically a melee fighter, Yoshiki takes a total defensive stance until he has something he can see to attack.  (+4 AC:  Regular and Touch AC now 21)

"Their coming from both sides!!  Put our backs together so they can't flank us!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 6, 2011)

(Reported.)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 6, 2011)

Having spent most of the intervening time whispering to himself, Kanli watches as his companions examine the corpse and the following sense of being attacked unfolds. 

"That's the risk," Kanli utters, "of unreality. Nature abhors a vacuum, and sends its minions to fill it."

Eldritch power courses along and through Kanli's form. "Let's fill it with blood this time."

[sblock=ooc]
Cast _Shield_ and _Divine Favor_.
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 6, 2011)

Elros will draw his sword and get ready to use it.


----------



## Caim (Apr 6, 2011)

Mortar readies his bow, waiting for the beast to show itself.

[sblock=OOC]
I am going to ready action and attack the first enemy I see. Also who is the guy that posted with a casino website in his post? Is it someone that anyone knows. Not a big fan of someone interupting things for an ad is all.[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Apr 6, 2011)

Krag lets out a primal grunt, and places his back towards that of the party. Knowing that the other orc is a magic user, he stands closer to the ORC.

Detect Evil:


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2011)

The heroes gathered together in a defensive position as the grunts grew closer.  Krag and Yoshiki defended towards the north while Elros readied his weapon and looked south, with Mortar drawing an arrow from behind him.  Seconds passed that felt like minutes, when suddenly over the hill and out of the brush appeared two large boars that came from opposite directions and headed right for the first men they saw, the melee fighters.  At the same time, Kanli finished his second incantation.

Krag
[sblock]
The boars do not have an evil aura, but oddly enough their more than animal-intelligence eyes do, as if a wicked force is behind those orbs.
[/sblock]

OOC: Kanli finished both of his spells with no problems.  Declare new actions and roll for initiative.  The initiative rolls of the two boars is below.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 7, 2011)

Yoshiki Initiative roll.

OOC: Which boar is coming towards Yo?  The first or the second?  My init landed in the middle.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 7, 2011)

"Mmm, pork with Golden Mushroom!" Kanli calls out, bending his wrists far back into his sleeves. An odd skittering seems to occur under his clothing, and when his red hands emerge again, a web of golden filaments lace them.

He reaches out for the closest boar.

[sblock=ooc]Cast _Chill Touch, _move, touch. +2 Touch Attack, 1d6 negative energy damage, Bleed 1, Fort save DC 16 or 1 Strength damage.

Present stats: AC 16 (Touch 16, FF 14), HP 15/15, Attack +2, +1 weapon damage.
Sorcerer L1 spells remaining: 3/5. Oracle L1 spells remaining: 4/5. Acidic Rays remaining: 8/8.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2011)

OOC: First boar coming from the north with an init of 13 and heading right for Krag and Yoshiki.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 7, 2011)

OOC: Then Yoshiki must delay until the boar reaches him, maintaining his total defense in the meantime (AC 21)


----------



## Caim (Apr 7, 2011)

Mortar takes aim at the first boar that showed himself and lets an arrow fly.

[sblock=OOC]In my previous post I readied action to attack the first boar that showed himself, if I have a clean shot.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2011)

OOC: oops, sorry.  If you are attacking or making a skill check, then roll for that attempt and damage also. I'll roll fo the boars' attack and damage tonight and summarize results.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 7, 2011)

Elros will attack the nearest boar

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 22/22
AC: 17, Touch 14, Flat Footed 13
Initiative: +4
CMB: +4
CMD: 18
Fort: +4 +1 against fear
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Comp Longbow (ranged): +8 = +2(BAB) + 4 (Stat) +1 (Feat) +1 (Mwk)(1d8+2)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +4 = +2(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2

link to full sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


SRY about the delay!







Krag holds his action until the boars are close enough to swing.

Init:

Attack:

Damage:


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kanli's attack is posted above.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2011)

OOC:

Order is as follows by Initiative Roll:
- Krag: 23
- Elros: 22
- Kanli the Mad: 14
- Mortar Foehammer and Boar 1: 13
- Yoshiki Akita: 10
- Boar 2: 9

Krag was the first to put himself into a ready position, but he held back as he watched the nearest boar move to attack.

Elros didn't wait, but instead moved forward and cut a deep and bloody gouge into the flank of the second boar (-8 hps to second boar).  Seeing Elros so engaged, Kanli followed with an attack on the wounded creature, eliciting a pained grunt as his glowing hand smacked the beast on its snout, causing a welt to appear on it (-3 hps to second boar). 

Mortar was aiming towards the south to cover Elros, but as soon as he heard the first boar burst out from the north, he quickly turned and let fly with a shot that grazed its hind leg  (-4 hps to first boar).

The first boar attacked at the same time, driving its tusks towards Yoshiki's legs, though the monk went to parry its attack as a defensive measure.  As it struck out, Yoshiki managed to draw the creature off with a quick sweep of its front paw, causing it to awkwardly stumble by.  Simultaneously, Krag's greataxe ripped through the air with force that was felt by his comrades, but his weapon fell just short of the boar.

The second boar's injuries turned it to rage towards Elros, but the nimble fighter easily side-stepped the attack.

OOC: Need actions and rolls.  Combat order will stay the same until the end of this encounter.  If this was my own house rules that critical miss by the first boar would have given the party the potential to do some severe damage.  Instead, I just affected its facing so that the next combat round starts with its rear towards Yoshiki and Krag and its nose pointed at Mortar.  As long as Mortar doesn't disturb this dangerous positioning, Yo and Krag will have flanking attacks this round on the first boar.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC about Round 1]
Boar 2 needs to make a DC 16 Fort save or lose 1 Strength (I don't think that changes anything). Also, the boar now has the Bleed 1 condition and loses 1 HP at the start of each of their turns (including the one just happening).
[/sblock]

Kanli looks on approvingly as the welt on the boar he touched festers and opens. "There! I told you my hands were spending too much time at the ends of my arms. This is much better."

Quickly he looks around, comparing the two boars. "This other one needs the gift of blood," he observes. Stepping away from the melee he is in, Kanli sucks in a large pint of air, and spits out a gobbet of blood at the boar fighting Yoshiki.

He takes hold of his axe and remarks, "Who wants red meat?"

[sblock=OOC for Round 2]
5' step, Acid Bolt at Boar 1, draw Greataxe.
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 8, 2011)

OOC: Ouch, if that hit it would have taken me down.

With the large boar's hind side exposed to him after his quick dodging maneuver, Mortar distracting the beast on the front end, and the adrenaline pumping, Yoshiki lets loose a flurry of attacks against the creature.  First a fist hitting hard against the creature's hind quarter and second a powerful kick across the creature's side.  As he does so, fire seems to light up in his eyes and transfers to his fist.  Though Yoshiki doesn't seem to have the proper balance after dodging for his attacks to have any real effect against the beast.  (Curse you die roller!!)

OOC:  Flurry of Blows, first strike including Elemental Fist (plus 1d6 fire damage if hit).  AC now 17.  Rolls include flanking.  If no flanking because Mortar moves, I'll still attack, but will try to move 5 feet to the side to provide flanking where Mortar moved or simply to allow Krag to find flanking on his turn.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2011)

OOC: IVV, thanks for the assist.  Saving throw below, made the save.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 8, 2011)

Elros will take another swing at the boar...


----------



## CootaR (Apr 8, 2011)

KRAG SMASH EVIL EYE PIGGY!

I strike at the boar which I am currently receiving the flanking bonus on.


----------



## Caim (Apr 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Mortar will move to the nearest boar and drop his bow and remove the earth breaker froms its harness. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2011)

OOC: In addition to damage from this round, the second boar took a hit point of bleeding last round.  And deisenhunt, I told you we might be playing in dangerous territory with the 1st levels. 

The first boar made an anguished and frightened squeal as Krag dealt it a mortal wound, nearly splitting its hind in twain with a strong downward swing from his sword (-16 hps on 1st boar).  The staggered beast somehow found the will to fight on, however.

Elros had similar luck, with a quick job along the second boar's neck (-5 hps to 2nd boar).

A jet of acid shot forth from Kanli's outstretched hand, but it failed to connect with his targeted boar.  The half-orc quickly shrugged, then swung his axe to fall into his ready hands.

Mortar and the first boar met at the center of the conflict, with the dwarf dropping his bow for his melee weapon, and the dying boar taking a step before aiming unsuccessfully for Mortar's left kidney (-1 hp to 1st boar from ferocity).

Yo struck the first boar with another minor wound, though the beast seemed to be oblivious to pain at this point.

The second boar struck out at Elros once more, as it saw him as the greater threat.  But blood from his various wounds distracted the beast, and it failed to gore the man (-1 hp to 2nd boar from bleeding).

OOC: Great damage rolls, but horrible attack rolls so far from team boar.


----------



## Caim (Apr 9, 2011)

Mortar gets away from the blow and counters with his own.

[sblock=OOC] This will be my next action unless combat ends due to the death of the boars. Pretty sure thats a miss though...
[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Apr 9, 2011)

Krag swings his great ax at the boar he previously decked.









*OOC:*


OOC: not sure if flanking is still applicable due to mortar moving, i will roll without and we can adjust it if it is still applicable.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 9, 2011)

Yoshiki continues his assault on the beast's hind side with multiple attacks.

OOC: Likewise, not sure on the flanking.  Will try to 5-foot step if able to get into flanking.  Numbers below assume no flanking.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 9, 2011)

Kanli gets into position and swings his axe at the boar attacking Elros.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 11, 2011)

*PCs take some bad hits.*

Krag used his sword once more, but although the thrust was strong he missed the squealing boar.  Elros also attacked, but once more his luck matched Krag's (OOC: I rolled for the Elros character in order to move the adventure along).  Kanli supported Elros, however, with a strong and brutal attack that mortally wounded the second creature and sliced off part of its left tusk and face (-13 hps to second boar, which is now also staggered).

Mortar moved to try and attack the first boar's side, but all he succeeded in doing was ruining his companion's flank maneuver as the boar turned with him and also attacked.  The 1st boar countered Mortar, leaving a nasty wound along his right shin and thigh *(PC Hit! -9 hps to Mortar.  Mortar's current hp: 5/14)*.

Yo shouted in alarm as Mortar was hurt, stepping to the side to regain a flank against the boar, as he struck out and injured it once more (-4 hps to 1st boar).

The second boar was partly blinded by its own blood and pain, yet tried to gouge Elros with its one good tusk.  He made contact with a lucky strike along Elros' lower stomach, piercing armor and threatening the fighter's loosened innards *(PC Hit! -12 hps to Elros.  Elros' current hp 10/22)*.

OOC: Both boars are staggered and bleeding.  1st boar losing 1 hp a round from being mortally wounded and ferocity kicking in.  2nd boar losing 2hps a round from the same, and from Kanli's bleeding induced wound.  Both will be dead in a matter of rounds if unmolested, and most likely only 1 round if the characters roll another couple hits.  But both boars are still very dangerous.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 11, 2011)

*pooorrrrrkkkk.... CHOP!*

I take a 5 foot step in order to gain any potential flanking advantage on the board if I am not in position.  I then swing at the staggered boar. (should be boar 2)

PIGGY EVIL EYE DIE!!

Flanking was not included in the roll


----------



## Caim (Apr 11, 2011)

"Blasted pig..." Mortar grips his earth breaker and takes another swing.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 11, 2011)

Yoshiki continues his series of blows, maneuvering to staying in flanking and squatting down a bit to gain a steady stance.  He screams as he lets loose a powerful one-two punch, aiming for vital parts and tenderizing those spare ribs for dinner later.

OOC: Numbers do not include flanking bonuses.  Attacking Boar #1.

OOC: I guess I'm doing nothing but tenderizing this thing.  I don't like this die roller.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 11, 2011)

Elros grunts as he is hit and takes another swing at boar 2, and misses

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 10/22
AC: 17, Touch 14, Flat Footed 13
Initiative: +4
CMB: +4
CMD: 18
Fort: +4 +1 against fear
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Comp Longbow (ranged): +8 = +2(BAB) + 4 (Stat) +1 (Feat) +1 (Mwk)(1d8+2)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +4 = +2(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2

link to full sheet[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 12, 2011)

"I thought maybe we should have let them bleed out, but yes, this is much more fun!" Kanli calls as he swings.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2011)

OOC: Both boars were now staggered, so I am assuming that Krag was attacking the boar he had already been attacking and that was easiest for him to flank.

Krag moved to take advantage of the first boar's undefended flank, but though he gained an advantage his weapon just barely glanced off of the boar's hardy flesh.  Elros made a similar lunge, but the pain from his recent wound distracted him from landing a successful blow.  

Kanli was obviously enjoying the battle.  Even more so when his axe buried itself deep into the neck of the 2nd boar, driving it to the ground and slaying it.

Mortar attacked the 1st boar at the same time it attacked him, the two greviously injured foes determined to see their opponent dead.  It was Mortar who drove his weapon, Earth Breaker (FYI, reads as Foe Breaker on the Weapon Statistics section of Mortar's character sheet), deep into the boar's brain, killing the creature.  The boars' simultaneous thrust broke against Mortar's armored midsection, causing a thrilled smile to play on the dwarf's face.

OOC: The battlefield is clear, leaving just the surviving heroes, several corpses of beast and man, and the altar.  The sun is nearly gone, making visibility difficult.  Otherwise all is now quiet and I'll be calculating XP and posting tomorrow.  Congratulations to Krag for being approved on time and surviving his first encounter.


----------



## Caim (Apr 12, 2011)

Mortar removes his hammer from the dead pigs now smashed skull. "They were a little tougher than I thought they would be. Now lets remove some of this tender meat for a nice stew shall we?" Mortar moves to were he dropped his bow as he places his hammer back in its holster.

[sblock=OOC] Can you let me know where we stand with xp since myself and Yo are so close to level 2.[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Apr 12, 2011)

*Eyes!*

Without a touch of delicacy Krag plunges his fingers into the eye socket of the boar and rips on an eye ball.









*OOC:*


Detect Evil on the eye







These piggies have evil eyes!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 12, 2011)

Beaming, gloriously relaxed, Kanli returns his axe to his place at his back. It seems to shift slightly, but holds still. He looks over his companions. "Elros, old friend," he begins, "You look a little worse for wear. But fret not. For the Red Hand has learned a few new skills!"

He places his hand over Elros' wound, and blood appears to flow where it touches. Yet when he takes his hand away, the wound looks improved, healed!

He looks around. "You too, Mortar. Have a taste of blood before this fine dinner we shall feast upon." He reaches out for the dwarf, also causing the wounds to close.

Looking over the two combatants, Kanli harrumphs. "Will you need a further blessing of blood?"

[sblock=stats]
HP 15/15, AC 16 (with fading Shield)
Sorc L1 3/5, Oracle L1 2/5, Acidic Ray 7/8
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 12, 2011)

Disappointed in himself in how he performed in this latest combat, Yoshiki reflects internally for many seconds before snapping out of it.  "A nice stew would be good after a hard walk and battle today.  Shall we carry the tenderloin back to the town first?  Or should we just create a fire right here?"  He looks around for some good firewood to collect.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2011)

The party cleared a plot of earth near the altar to make a camp.  Nothing obstructed them from collecting wood and starting a fire.  Mortar started cutting away strips of meat for dinner while Krag cut out an eyeball for study.  The paladin did not sense evil in the orb.  Whatever flicker he sensed before was now gone.

As the party relaxed there came time to discuss the altar, beasts, corpse and backpack. Also up for discussion was the second altar to the north and the entire bizarre quest.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2011)

OOC: still calculating the numbers, but Yo and Mortar will be leveling.


----------



## Caim (Apr 12, 2011)

"The healing is much appreciated." Mortar says as he gives a slight nod in Kanli's direction. "Do you know of the alter? Who is it dedicated to and all?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 13, 2011)

"I'm glad you like it. Here, this wound looks a little loose." 

Kanli reaches to Mortar's wound, and seems to tear a strip from it, as if a strip can be torn from a wound, leaving whole flesh behind. He regards the strip of a hole in his hand, before remembering that there can not be a nothing for the second time that day.

He then turns his attention to the altar. "Yes, interesting, is it not? A stone slab by Cotown. This must be Morgana's altar. See? Look at these figures at the side," he surmises. "Morgana's kinda hot."

Kanli looks up, surreptitiously peering around, before slamming his hand down on the top of the altar, leaving a magical red handprint behind. "It's mine, now."

He jumps onto the stone slab and bellows, "Pay homage to me, little forest creatures! I demand sacrifice!" He stops a moment, as if listening to something, and finishes, "What? Oh, yes, fine. And pay homage to Her Sanguine Majesty, the Goddess of Blood!"


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 13, 2011)

Yo watches the strange display with confusion as he carries some wood back towards the alter.  He simply ignores the strange one and focuses on building the fire on the ground nearby for dinner.  Maybe they can slow roast some of this meat overnight and have a good breakfast too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 13, 2011)

Despite the red mark left on the altar by Kanli, nothing had changed.  No forest creature came to challenge the half-orc, nor did the corpse next to the handprint shrug its backpack off and rise from the altar.

All was otherwise quiet, except for the fresh sizzling of cooking pork.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 13, 2011)

"Hey Kanli" Elros says "I could use a little more healing, if you don't mind" he says









*OOC:*


really depends on how many spells you have left, he's at 13/22 right now an healing is not essential, but it couldn't hurt to fix him up a little, but he will heal some overnight, up to you will be 16/22 after a night's rest, and if we are planning to sleep the whole night and not be night ambushed you would regain your spells then


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2011)

Darkness fell and the air chilled.  Mortar was able to create enough cut and cooked pork to make 10 travel rations in the two hours it took for the sun to disappear and twilight turn to night.  There was plenty of meat left on the boars, too.  The smell of the fire and the dead corpse mingled and created a peculiar scent.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 14, 2011)

As he finishes his dinner of roasted boar, Yoshiki speaks up, "I can take the first watch.  Who knows what kind of other wild beasts roam this area."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 14, 2011)

After noting that no one responded to his boast, Kanli hops off the altar. "Hmph, those squrrels are smarter than they look," he mutters.

He turns to Elros. "For you, old friend? Of course I have more healing for you!" He gives Elros a life-affirming hug. "The Red Hand Society takes care of each other!"

He joins the rest of the group with the boar. "Oh, now that's a good sacrifice, you all have earned my favor," he adds beneficently, waving his hands in blessing. "You know," he continues, while stuffing his face with boar meat, "I think we have our first rule in the Red Hand Society. 'The Red Hand Society takes care of each other.' How does that sound?"

He then turns back to the altar. "I'm a little worried, too, that Morgana still thinks this altar is hers. I've gone and claimed it and all, and anyone is welcome to keep worshipping me and feeding me boar, but once I leave, it's all her again. I've got to get it rededicated to the Blood Goddess or something. I can bathe it in blood all day long, do you think she'll like that?"


----------



## CootaR (Apr 14, 2011)

*if...*

After Viewing Kanli's mad display Krag seems confused (more so that usual) and turns to the other Orc for clarification

Hmmm a goddess of blood? Orcs like blood huh? I like the sun. I dont know her name, but it makes me feel real good. Orcs like it dark.

What is the name of the Sun god? You know lots of things about gods.

Also if the alter is still the mean eye'd hog ladies, should we smash?

In response to the watch situation...

I can take whatever watch, I can see good at night. Better in the day


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 15, 2011)

The night passed uneventfully and pleasantly enough.  Yo took first watch, followed by Kanli, then Krag, then Elros, and finally Mortar.  The pork and campfire kept stomachs warm and happy.  The only negative part was that flies came in as the corpse on the nearby altar became ever more decayed, but the fire kept the worse of the swarms away until the sun rose once more and pushed away the darkness.

OOC: Each injured character recovers a hit point from the night's rest.  Characters recover their spells for the day, or have prepared new ones for the next challenge.  I have Elros with 18 out of 22 hps, and Mortar fully healed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 15, 2011)

"Eyes?" Kanli questions. "You mentioned evil eyes before, there was a lady behind them?"

The golden orc rubs his chin and sits with his companion to ruminate together.

"I have a thousand titles, from a thousand paths, and a thousand centuries. I am the Bloody High Priest of Venza, the Sanguine Lord, the Red Hand. Yes, I serve the Blood Goddess, well, _represent_ is more like it. The Blood Goddess is not specifically orcish--I believe she might even be a human deity, although when I met her, she was being served by frogs and insects, the poor thing. The frogs were quite tasty, though. It's very rare to find an orc worshipping the sun. Most of the ones I've met hate it with a passion. But, I suppose, if you're raising the ire of a people, you must be doing something right, eh?"

He turns and gestures out toward the stone slab. "But what to do about this? Yes, that's a good question. Certainly, this appears to be an issue that is best pondered by we orcs, no offense to the gathered and welcome company of other races and nether shadows--oh, right, sorry, can't mention the nether shadows, um, no nether shadows here, thank you."

Kanli rubs his temple, letting out guttural sounds expressing deep thought, carefully considering this meeting of orcish minds. "Perhaps we can work together! Yes! That's brilliant! I'll look for the magic, and you look for evil! Maybe there is some secret to this altar! And then we smash it, how does that sound?"

Barely waiting for an answer, Kanli stands, his eyes glazing over more than usual. They glow a golden color as he approaches the altar and begins to search it.

[sblock=ooc]Detect Magic and start searching. I'll take 20, get an 18 on Perception. I don't care if it's getting dark, darkvision and all.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 15, 2011)

Slapping an insect between his hand and watching the dead bug fall to the ground, Yo speaks up, "We should leave these carcasses and head back to that town and see what we can find before moving on to the next one."  After a moments thought, "Maybe we can track whoever it was that dragged this corpse here to see where they came from.  Hopefully the tracks haven't disappeared during the night."

Hearing the orc talking to himself, Yoshiki gives the others in the party a strange look, rolling his eyes.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 15, 2011)

*The bacon...THE BACON!*

YOU SEE MAGIC!? 

Krag stares with amazement. 

I know when things are bad but i cannot see _Magic_.

He puts extra emphasis on the word magic.

When we came to the hut and met the little boys there were birds, the birds were bad birds. Very evil. And the piggies, they had evil eyes. Only their eyes tho. The bacon... it was so good, not evil.

Krag turns to look at the party. 

If i can see evil, and Kanli can see magic... and we both see in the dark. What can you guys do?

Also, I have killed many things, fists make it hard to kill things. You should use an Ax. 

Krag directs this last statement towards the monk.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 15, 2011)

Yoshiki takes such a question in stride, confident in his martial abilities.  "It is all about mind over body, sir Krag.  A properly placed blow can cripple an enemy just as surely as an axe can.  A quickness of body can protect you just as well as bulky armor.  Let me demonstrate."  He turns towards Elros.  "Sir Elros, please shoot me."  When the look of surprise appears on people's faces, "No, I'm serious.  Take your bow and shoot an arrow at me."

Yoshiki calms his nerves and prepares himself, keeping his focus on Elros.  He sets himself into a combat stance, ready for the incoming arrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 15, 2011)

Before Elros could shoot, Kanli reported that he was finished examining the altar.  It resonated with weak abjuration magic, though the power seemed inert as if it was dormant and might become stronger if awakened.  A thin tether of magic was sensed connecting the altar with something to the east in the general direction of the isle and tree in the center of the lagoon.

Krag sensed no evil from the altar.

As the report was finished, the party heard a cry of birds.  A flock of familiar birds circled from far above.  The party suddenly had the feeling that they were being watched.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 15, 2011)

Shoot the birds! They have evil eyes like those piggies!









*OOC:*


I saw that movie, I'd like to keep Krag's eyes intact. No pecking for me.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 15, 2011)

Glancing upward while not pulling his attention off the group in case they decide to surprise him with an arrow, Yoshiki quickly scans the sky and evaluates the situation he has found himself in.  "Evil eyes?  You can tell that from here?  Maybe we should try to find cover in the nearby town.  There are too many of them.  Even Elros won't be able to shoot each one down individually."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 16, 2011)

"Oh, let them watch," Kanli jovially replies, "They just want to learn all about us, tell their mistress what we're up to. She brought us that wonderful boar meal last night, she's just being a good hostess!"

He then points off to the east. "There's an island with a tree over in that direction. I think we should head on over and pay her a visit."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2011)

OOC: Just some points of clarification:

- The birds that were circling the party earlier were low enough that Krag was able to sense evil from them before they flew higher.  These birds look similar, but are too high to shoot or detect evil from.

- The isle that Kanli is pointing to looks to be the same isle in the center of the lagoon that holds the Lady's Tree.  This tree is the location where the annual festival normally ends.  You'll need a boat to get there, such as those tethered at the shrine that Chip and Pan manage.

- The altar does not resonate evil, despite the fact that Pan said it belongs to Morgana.  The altar is plain, except for some engraved figures of a woman along the side.  The altar is tethered with a touch of abjuration magic to something in the direction of the isle that hold's the Lady's Tree.  Pan suggested destroying the altar to break Morgana's power, who he claims has enraged the beasts.  The altar has a red palm painted on its surface.

- There is a dead body on the altar with a slightly torn backpack, very torn clothes, and broken bones.  It looks like it was placed on the altar recently, though the body had been dead for days.  From the boar tracks, it seems that the boars dragged the carcass to this point and then somehow placed it on the altar.

- An abandoned town is down the hill and to the west.  A second abandoned town is somewhere to the north, along the lake's edge, and according to Pan it supposedly it holds a second altar to Morgana.  Pan wants you to destroy that altar, also.

- The village of Boredton is to the east of the shrine that Chip and Pan manage.  You have not been there yet.

- Two dead boars lie on the ground near the cooling embers of your extinguished campfire.  They have flesh cut from them that Mortar used to cook up 10 trail rations.  One is also missing an eye.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 16, 2011)

With the challenge to his abilities long forgotten due to the birds cruising high overhead, Yoshiki turns his attention back to the stone bench thing. Noticing the backpack, he would begin shifting through it when he gets a chance.

Seeing the red palm on the side of the alter, Yo speaks up, pointing at it, "Hey Kanli, you should put your hand on that red painted hand and see what happens.  Didn't you say you part of some kind of red hand society?"  After a bit of self-reflecting, he speaks again, "Do you think this is one of the alters that the boys were referring to?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2011)

OOC: Kanli is the one that put that painted palm there.  You are certain this is the altar Pan referred to.  Pan was the older of the children, looking to be around 12.  Chip was much less knowledgable, but was only 8.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2011)

Yo gingerly opened the backpack as he fought against the stench and decay of the broken corpse.  The man must have been a merchant who had made a successful haul.  Inside the backpack was some broken pottery and dried fruit, but also a pouch with 185 gp inside, a smaller pouch with 150 sp inside, and a collection of 10 sapphires that were wrapped inside a cloth and packed tightly inside a plain, brass cylinder.  The appraisers of the party (Yo and Elros) estimated that each of the sapphires were worth around 50 - 200 gp each, but were not able to pin it down.

OOC: Sorry guys.  I rolled for you thinking one of you was bound to make a DC 10 check.  You can try again the next in-game day.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 16, 2011)

OOC:  Oops, nevermind then.  I don't point at any red hands if I saw him do that.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 16, 2011)

Pulling out the items from the backpack, Yo holds up the coins and gemstones.  "Probably worth about a thousand gold in total here."  He glances at the dried fruit.  If it looks still good, he'll say, "And some fruit to go with our bacon."  He puts the items back into the backpack and attaches the backpack over his own.  "We should hold on to this for now."

OOC:  You roll a 2 because you rolled for me.  The die roller is trying to get me killed.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 18, 2011)

Keeping one eye on the birds overhead and the other on this strange group, Yoshiki asks, "We should leave this place.  But first, if this alter does possess magical powers as you suggest, would one of you axe wielders care to destroy it before we leave?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 18, 2011)

Kanli shrugs. "It leads back to the Lady Tree in Lake Laguna. Don't know what that means."


----------



## Caim (Apr 18, 2011)

Mortar listens to the group as he eats the stew made from the recently killed boars. But after the talk of evil eyed pigs and birds he gets a some what confused look on his face. "Ye don't think this boar is 'infested' with evil do ye?" He then looks to what remains of the boars and back to his stew. "Bah, I'm sure its nothing alot of strong ale can cure." Mortar goes back to eating his stew.

Several minutes later. "So where do these items take us next?"

[sblock=OOC] Have you totaled the XP DT? Just wondering so I can level Mortar up is all. Also when would the 'new' level be effective in play? After we rest? [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 18, 2011)

TSS: Check the OOC thread, Mortar should have leveled.


----------



## Caim (Apr 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Mortar has been leveled and should require very little to look over. [/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Apr 18, 2011)

The little boy said we should destroy these alters. He seemed smart. But if it has a trail going to the bad place, we could maybe follow that trail first. Krag says we smash first, then follow later.

Krag chuckles.

Krag likes smash.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 19, 2011)

After pushing the corpse off of the altar, Krag took up his great axe and began to chop up the rock hewn structure.  It took a bit of time, but eventually his heavy blade and his great strength is enough to create a crack in the center of the altar.  A few more well placed strikes led to the altar breaking in half and collapsing.  The deed was done.

The party started cleaning up their items from the camp, preparing to head to the village called Boredton.

OOC: Unless the party says otherwise, I am assuming the next destination is to ask questions at Boredton to the southeast and not move on the second altar in the abandoned town of Hillby to the northeast.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 19, 2011)

Whichever one is closer...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 19, 2011)

OOC: 2nd altar is slightly closer.  Will take a few hours of a hike.  Since the party rested, I will consider Mortar leveled if he can be approved before the next encounter.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 19, 2011)

OOC: Everyone make a perception check.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 19, 2011)

Perception Check for Yoshiki


----------



## CootaR (Apr 19, 2011)

Krag smashed that rock good.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 20, 2011)

Too many nether shadows in the way, sorry. (That should be -2, not +2!)


----------



## Caim (Apr 20, 2011)

Mortar looks around as if looking for something.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2011)

The party sets out for the abandoned village of Hillby, keeping an eye out for troubled birds.  The aggressive and watchful flock headed west and disappeared as the heroes walked out from the trees and head north following the water's edge.  Cotown disappeared behind them after a half hour to be replaced by easily traversed grass-covered and slightly hilly plains for the next two hours.  It is only when the hills became taller and the water's edge turned to the east that the trees become more frequent again.  A half an hour walk through lightly wooded hills and a familiar squawk of birds is heard.  Looking up, the party sees a familiar group of birds above once more.

Mortar and Kanli
[sblock]
The birds are not as numerous as you first thought.  There may be half a dozen of the large birds, which may be eagles if you observed the shape of the wings correctly.  They are cleverly flying back and forth through the trees in a manner to make their numbers seem greater.  The fewer numbers is a relief to you, but the more than animal intelligence you are observing gives rise to alarm.  They are still keeping out of range of your weapons.
[/sblock]

Not being able to do anything about it, the party continued to Hillby, which they reached as the sun was at its highest point in the clear sky.  Hillby seemed smaller than Cotown, and there was evidence that they followed strip mining, as several rocky hills to the north of the town had been partially dug out to form man-made pits, now mostly covered by packed earth.

The homes were cheaply made and were deteriating faster than Cotown's had.  The town lacked a fountain, but instead a wooden statue of a miner with a pick stood in the locality's center, though rot caused half of the featureless face and a whole arm to have fallen away.

A trail led from the statue, to the south of the town, and out for 200 feet to a large hill with a flat top overlooking the lake.  The party surmised that the second altar was most likely on top of that mound, if it was placed in a similar manner to the one in Cotown.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 20, 2011)

*Creep Town*

This town seems, sad. That statue is not good. Krag does not like this town one bit.

Also dem birdies make me MAD! They keep watching us like we in a nudie booth. Krag no Stripper, Krag and Warrior. For the Sun God....ehh Goddess?

After confusing himself with the reference to his unknown god he regains a stoic gaze and juts out his lower jaw.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 21, 2011)

The party members gave each other a wordless shrug and headed up the hill.  The top was empty except for an altar similar in appearance to the first.  Like the altar prior, the center of the lake could be viewed from the altar along with the  isle and tree in the center.  Unlike the first altar, there was no sign of a body here.

As the party looked on a rock suddenly dropped next to Krag, followed by another that glanced harmlessly off of Elros' armor.  The loud squawk of a bird pierced the ears' of the heroes, and a large winged creature could be seen high above.  It seemed as if the birds had decided to attack the party from high altitude with rocks they had picked up.  But the height from whence the weapons were dropped and the small size of the stones posed little threat to the party as they approaced the altar.


----------



## Caim (Apr 21, 2011)

"Ye little bastards want to drop stones from a safe distance eh?" Mortar laughs at the futile efforts of the birds as they drop the stones onto the party. "Hmmm, I may regret laughing though." Without a second thought Mortar removes his bow from its resting place and sets an arrow.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 21, 2011)

Ignoring the birds for now and looking at the half-orcs, Yoshiki says, "Do you sense the same magical inkling in this alter as before?  We should be done with this one quickly before those birds decide to become more than just a nuisance."


----------



## CootaR (Apr 21, 2011)

OOC: Detect Evil


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2011)

Krag didn't detect evil from the altar as he hacked at it again and again.  The birds above squawked excitedly as he worked, but did not interfere past dropping the occasional ineffective stone.  At last the altar gave way under the force of Krag's blows.  An unsettling silence soon followed, pierced an infinity afterwards by the screech of eagles as a half dozen of the animals descended from the sky, claws outstretched.  Krag sensed a flicker of evil behind their eyes as they came into range.

OOC: Roll for initiative vs 6 enraged eagles.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 22, 2011)

Yoshiki Initiative.

OOC: Good, get that low number out of the way...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2011)

OOC: Also roll for attacks and damage, and so on.  I'll roll for the eagles tomorrow night.  They are attacking with claws and beak.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 22, 2011)

Ready action against one that tries to attack me.

The eagle soars down into a waiting, frosty fist that pounds it back into the sky.  (Or at least tries to)

Elemental Fist (Cold):  On hit, target takes additional 1d6 Cold Damage.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 22, 2011)

*Krag Slash Birds*

Krag readies his ax to swing as the beaks descend from the sky.

KRAG SLASH BIRDS!

Lol crit...confirmed = failed what a waist


----------



## Caim (Apr 22, 2011)

"Sometimes I hate being right" Mortar mumbles to himself as he takes aim at the closest eagle. "Now its my turn to throw a little something ye."

[sblock=OOC] I am going to use rapid shot with a -2 on both attacks. Also I forgot the MWK bonus so add 1 to each attack.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 23, 2011)

"If those birds had anything to say, it seems like it's too late. I guess Morgana is just serving up breakfast. I wonder if they have any eggs?"

Kanli prepares himself by casting Shield.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 26, 2011)

OOC: 
[sblock]
I am rolling for Elros.  One eagle is attacking each character, except Mortar who is being jumped by two.

Attack order is as follows:
Mortar: 24
Eagle 6 (attacking Yo): 19
Krag: 17
Eagle 3 (attacking Krag): 17
Eagle 2 (attacking Mortar): 16
Kanli: 14
Eagle 1 (attacking Mortar): 14
Elros: 12
Eagle 5 (attacking Elros): 9
Yo: 8
Eagle 4 (attacking Kanli): 4
[/sblock]

The eagles screeched and dove down towards the party with an inhuman fury that was stunning to witness.  However, it was the ready Mortar that struck first, firing two arrows at each of the eagles that seemed to have drawn a bead onto him.  One eagle easily performed a graceful wingover the arrow meant for him and kept his dive angle with claws outstretched and aimed at Mortar's face.  The other targeted eagle wasn't so lucky, however, and its body came tumbling down in a tangle of crimson feathers with no time for even a pained cry (-11 hps to Eagle 1, killing it).  Another eagle got through Yo's defenses, and tore at his left arm with claws and beak, but the monk quickly beat off the attack with speed the creature did not expect.  Krag howled as an eagle pecked at his helmet, but he partly ducked and partly twisted enough to escape damage and to slam his ax into the shrieking eagle, silencing it. (-7 hps to eagle 3, killing it).  Mortar dodged the attacks of his second eagle assailant and readied himself for another attack.  Kanli had cast a protective spell around himself in preparation for up close combat.

Elros surged forward his blade singing as he sought his target, although it wasn't enough to land a blow.  The eagle he just avoided gutting swung in mid-flight, and attacked Elros along his neck and shoulders.  Elros was cut along the back of his neck from an eagle's beak (-2 hps to Elros).  Yoshiki went to strike hard against the eagle in front of him, but barely missed as he felt his knuckle just barely touch feathers.  Finally, Kanli and his magical shield was attacked by the remaining eagle, which in a bout of furiosity was able to leave the half-orc with two gashes along his skull (-3 hps to Kanli).

Initiative for next round:
[sblock]
Attack order is as follows:
Mortar: 24
Eagle 6 (attacking Yo): 19
Krag: 17
Eagle 2 (attacking Mortar): 16
Kanli: 14
Elros: 12
Eagle 5 (attacking Elros): 9
Yo: 8
Eagle 4 (attacking Kanli): 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 26, 2011)

Mortar cracks a smile as he watchs the dead eagle fall to the ground and dodges the seconds attack. "I could go for some eagle wings." Mortar draws two more arrows.

[sblock=OOC] I am attacking the eagle that failed to hit me with Rapid Shot. Max damage on 2 arrows back to back...yea I'll be rolling ones for a while now. One of them is a miss anyways.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 26, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Are the eagles staying in melee range, or do the fly off after attacking?
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 26, 2011)

OOC: In melée range.


----------



## Caim (Apr 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well that could change things. If the eagle is in melee combat with just myself then I will eat the AoO but if its in melee combat of any other PC I take an additional -4.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 27, 2011)

Kanli frowns, feeling his forehead. His hand coming back bloodied, he smiles delightfully. "It's a rather fast breakfast... I should probably garnish it after we're done plucking. For the life of me, I haven't been able to figure out a good way to cook feathers."

He shrugs, pulls out his axe, and swings.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 27, 2011)

With the bird foolishly hovering in front of Yoshiki, he goes into a frenzy of attacks driving his elbow into the avian as a defensive posture while driving his other fist up to fish the job.

OOC: Flurry of Blows


----------



## CootaR (Apr 27, 2011)

WHY BIRDIES ATTACK KRAG? 

Krag love birdies...

No matter, Krag Slash!

Attack on the nearest eagle. Move to flank if applicable.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2011)

*Post complete*

Mortar fires at the eagle attacking him, but his shots miss in the wild confusion of the melée.  

The eagle attacking Yo struck next, cutting him along his forearms (-5 hps to Yoshiki).

Krag flanked the eagle attacking Mortar, but still missed the speedy creature.  The eagle had better luck, however (-2 hps to Mortar).

Kanli and Elros also missed their assailants with wild and ineffective swings.  In return, one eagle scratches Elros across his cheek (-1 hp to Elros).

Yo tags his attacker with a light strike that makes it squawk, while the last eagle attacks Kanli.  A claw rips a chunk of flesh from the half-Orc (-4 hps to Kanli).

OOC: Bad round for team hero.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 28, 2011)

OOC: errr.... Bump...


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 29, 2011)

OOC: With the bird going before Yo in the init order, I'm stating my action before I know what it is doing or whether it hits or not.

Pain flows through him as pesky bird tears into his arm with its sharp beak.  Determined to kill this thing before it gets the best of him, fire begins to light up in his eyes and flames appear in his hand.  He thrusts his hand forcefully forward at the bird and then follows up with a secondary strike.

OOC: Flurry of Blows, first strike with Elemental Fist (Fire).  On hit, deals additional 1d6 fire damage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2011)

OOC: Update in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2011)

*Finished Editing*

OOC: I hope I am not offending anyone, but it's been two days and I will be on a plane tomorrow night, so I want to move the fight sequence up so we don't fall behind and we finish this adventure by the time I deploy.  Rolling for everyone except Yoshiki.

IC: Mortar attacked again, dropping his bow, pulling out Foe Breaker, and swinging.  Mortar's blow struck the animal with such force that the corpse could not be found, only a brief puff of feathers, and later, small bits of what must have been eagle. (Eagle 2 dead)

Yoshiki's opponent flew upwards, then wheeled a turn back into melee.  But it could not strike the swift monk, who swatted the ferocious attacks before preparing his counter.  Yo's counter smacked the bird across the beak, nearly killing it.

With Mortar's opponent destroyed in a cloud of feathers, Krag moved to help Elros, slicing the wing off the unsuspecting bird and watching it flop onto the ground in its death throes.  (Eagle 5 dead)

Kanli tried to repeat the fortunes of his comrades, but missed badly.  However, Elros split the distracted bird on the end of his sword tip, removing the threat to Kanli.   (Eagle 6 dead)

Next Round

The lone eagle was badly wounded, but still trying to fight in a suicidal manner.  That was quickly ended, however, by Mortar and Foe Breaker.  (Last eagle dead.  No need to roll for damage)

OOC:  Six dead eagles later and the party has a total of 1200 XP for this encounter.  240 XP for each party member.  This battle was the same CR as the last but played out much differently.
- Elros: 19/22 hps
- Yoshiki: 11/16 hps
- Mortar: 23/25 hps
- Kanli: 11/18 hps
- Krag: 12/12 hps


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 29, 2011)

With the alter destroyed and the current batch of evil-eyed birds dispatched, Yoshiki says, "We should move on before more of them decide to become suicidal."

OOC: How early/late in the day is it?  How long will it take to get to boretown (or whatever it was called)?


----------



## Caim (Apr 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Wow, my first crit and its GM rolled...[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2011)

OOC: It's a little after high noon.  You should reach Boredton by the early evening if you wish to head there now.


----------



## Caim (Apr 29, 2011)

Mortar looks to the sky after retrieving his bow and placing Foe Hammer in its holster. "We should move if we wish to make it to Boredton before nightfall." He pasues long enough to place his bow on his back. "No telling what we may find when the sun goes down."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 30, 2011)

Kanli looks around. "Well, if you want to move on, I suppose we can..."

He stoops, reaches down, and picks up a dead eagle. "I guess I'm eating feathers, though." He concentrates and hums for a moment as extra blood wells up and pushes out of Kanli's wounds. 

He then follows the party sullenly, crunching away at the eagle, doing his best to ignore the feathers.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry work has been chaotic been way busy







We go back to see the boys to sleeo? or to the crazy island of the lady?

That where she ams right?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2011)

The majority of the party planned to continue walking to Boredton, while others were split on checking up with the boys or bypassing it all and heading to the island.  All such destinations required heading in the same pathway, so the heroes left Hillby, then followed the lake as it bent from eastwards to southwards.

The party members were still discussing their options by late afternoon when the men walked into a 15 foot wide mushroom-ringed clearing in the midst of the heavily tree covered forest they had been hiking through.  The peculiarity of that ring set the heroes on edge.

OOC: Everyone make a DC 15 Perception check.

Terrible Swift Sword, once I rolled that crit and looked up his stats, I realized what a monster of a PC you have.

IVV, you still have some dried boar meat.

Cootar, no worries.


----------



## Caim (May 1, 2011)

Mortar stops after seeing the ring of mushrooms. "Hmmm, I wonder..."


----------



## deisenhut (May 1, 2011)

Yoshiki looks at Mortor with a puzzled look, not seeing anything unusual himself.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2011)

Mortar
[sblock]
Your ears pick up the rustle of leaves and branches off to your left, in he nearby trees, followed shortly after by another rustle slightly behind you and to the left.  Something is circling the party in a counter-clockwise direction, using the trees as cover.  Worse yet, it is either very well camoflaged or invisible.
[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (May 1, 2011)

*Oh no its a snake...*

Ahh mushrooms so pretty. 

Why Krag get funny feelings in his tum tum around the shroomies?

You feels funny also?

Krag addresses the party and has a look of wonder on his face.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2011)

Krag
[sblock]
Your ears pick up the rustle of leaves and branches off to your left, in he nearby trees, followed shortly after by another rustle slightly behind you and to the left. Something is circling the party in a counter-clockwise direction, using the trees as cover. Worse yet, it is either very well camoflaged or invisible.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 1, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> IVV, you still have some dried boar meat.




OOC: The truth has never stopped Kanli before, and he isn't about to let it start.

"What luck! This eagle tastes like frog!"


----------



## Caim (May 1, 2011)

Mortar quickly grabs Foe Hammer froms its holster and readies himself. "I can hear something in the trees. Several things actually and we are surronded." Mortar's eyes dart back and forth. "Worst of all they maybe invisble or at best very well hidden." Mortar takes a few practice swings before taking a defensive posture. "Ready yerself friends."

[sblock=OOC] I am going to ready action and attack the first thing that comes into range. [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (May 1, 2011)

Hearing Mortar's warning but not seeing anything himself, Yoshiki falls into a defensive posture as he scans his surroundings.

OOC: Full defensive - AC 21


----------



## CootaR (May 2, 2011)

*Angry Trees*

ARG! The woods are alive!!!

Krag lets out a surprised cry and immediately pulls his great ax close.









*OOC:*


Full Defense and detect evil


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2011)

An odd humanoid with a brown face, bright yellow eyes, and green hair stuck its head from behind one of the trees and peered angrily at the party before disappearing behind the tree as fast as it appeared.  Two more similar faces followed and appeared in trees near the first, then also disappeared.  A fourth face poked out from behind some branches and screeched, "Invaders!  Rogues!  Brigands!  You've come and hurt the Mistress!  Now you must pay the price of your actions!  You must make amends with your lives!"  The fourth face disappeared once more with a rustle of leaves.  A few seconds followed with no more appearances by the strange faces.  The silence was broken, however, by the twang of a bow from the trees behind the party and opposite of where the strange faces appeared.  Kanli was surprised to see a small arrow that had pierced into his back (-3 hps to Kanli).

Krag and Mortar
[sblock]
The arrow shot came from the direction you originally heard the sounds come from.  The strange faces caused the party to turn towards the opposite trees.
[/sblock]

OOC: Kanli must make a DC 15 Will save.


----------



## deisenhut (May 3, 2011)

Yoshiki draws a shuriken and readies to fling it at the next one to appear, hoping to draw one out to him.


----------



## Caim (May 3, 2011)

"Don't let the little faces fool ya. The arrow came from over there." Mortar points to the section of trees where he first notice movement. Still checking the nearby underbrush for the new enemy Mortar puts Foe Breaker up and draws his bow. 

[sblock=OOC]I am going to put my hammer up and draw my bow. WOW 2 natural 1's in a row...this dice roller is trash. [/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (May 3, 2011)

*Pigmies!!!*

Little pigmy faces throw arrows? Krag not know where to go! Attack Trees? Or baby faces?!

Krag lets out a bewildered cry, and looks very confused. An internal fear of little people may or may not be welling up within the gigantic paladin.









*OOC:*


Full defense...maintain.

initiative? and prior detect evil check?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 4, 2011)

Kanli looks around, confused. "But this is my forest now! The Forest of Blood! Oh... The mushrooms have little faces! Hello, Mr. Worm!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 4, 2011)

Kanli swooned from the effects of the arrow embedded in his back and toppled forward.  The sound of the half-orc snoring was heard.

Multiple faces appeared from the forest once more, a half a dozen or more, and said in unison, "You hurt the Mistress!  The Mistress never hurt you!  Now her servants will hunt you terrible, terrible men!"

The faces disappeared behind the trees once more, and a few seconds passed before a second twang is heard as Yoshiki is shot at from his left side.  The small arrow sticks slightly out of his left bicep (-3 hps to Yoshiki).

OOC: Kanli is now under the effects of a _sleep_ spell.

Yoshiki must make a DC 15 Will save or be charmed.

Everyone except Kanli roll a Perception Check (DC 18) to notice something important about the archer and the little faces.


----------



## CootaR (May 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Perception?! Krag's favorite.

Also I will roll a random intimidate to scare the pigmies while running into the trees near the source of the initial rustling.







RAWR! ME KILLS TREES!


----------



## deisenhut (May 4, 2011)

As the arrow flies towards Yoshiki, his reflexes quickly swat it out of the air causing it to miss his arm.  He takes no damage and doesn't need a will save.  

OOC:  Deflect Arrows Feat.   Once per round when you would normally be hit with an attack from a  ranged weapon, you may deflect it so that you take no damage from it.

I'm assuming Yoshiki threw his shuriken (and missed) at one of the faces that poked out and yelled at us.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 5, 2011)

OOC: Very cool ability.  I apologize, but the shuriken did not hit anything, nor did Krag detect anything evil.  I should have announced the null results instead of skipping over them.  Disregard the damage to Yo and follow along with the adjustment.

IC:

For a moment it looked as if the arrow had struck Yoshiki in the bicep, and that he was grasping at the wound with his opposite arm.  But no.  The monk had actually snatched the arrow out of midair and stopped it from piercing his side.  Because of his special ability, he had traced the path of the arrow from its origin, and had a better chance of seeing what the others in his party did not.

Yo
[sblock]
The shooter is invisible as the arrow came from open space near some of the trees.  The shooter seems to be working by himself, firing, then moving a few paces to a new position before firing again.
[/sblock]

Krag also put himself into a unique position when he ineffectually charge forward, as he could see from his new vantage point dozens of the creatures gripping onto the tree trunks before several of them stuck their heads forth to taunt his comrades once more.  "Oooh.  The armorless one plucks arrows from the air.  Maybe we save him for last since he is such fun sport!  Maybe we will hurt him like he likes to hurt our Queen."  An arrow can be heard again, this time aimed at Mortar, who is struck in the thigh (-2 hps to Mortar).

OOC: Mortar make a DC 15 Will save please, or be effected by a _sleep_.

IC: The party noticed a pattern now.  The faces taunted them for a few seconds before disappearing, while someone hidden takes a shot with an arrow in the few seconds of silence that follows.  Thus far no violent action had taken place from the direction of the taunting heads.

Krag
[sblock]
Stranger still, when not speaking the heads hide back behind the tree trunks and remain motionless until after the next arrow is shot.  Only in the seconds between arrow shots do they become animated again and taunt the party.  It reminds you of lifeless puppets on strings, acting when the puppetteer moves them, but lifeless when not being played.
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (May 5, 2011)

Yoshiki seems to be scanning an area for something that isn't there as he reaches for a pocket on his bag strapped to his back.  Withdrawing something, he darts forwards, sweeping his arm across the area before him.  A cloud of white powder fills the air.

OOC: Draw bag of powder from bag and disperse it over the spot where the arrow shot at Mortar came from and the surrounding area.


----------



## CootaR (May 5, 2011)

??!!? 

Krag seems perturbed by the strange ghost baby-faced pigmies. 

He once again takes a full defensive stance and takes a move action to put his back against a larger tree.

THE WOODS HAS GHOST FACES!!! WE BURN THE WOODS!!! KANLI THROW FIRE NOWS!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 5, 2011)

Kanli replies, "Zzzzzz.... No, Mommy, I don't want to wear the frog suit..."


----------



## Caim (May 5, 2011)

"This game has gone on long enough little fool." Mortar replies as he stumbles a little as if he had too much ale but easily stays on his feet. 

[sblock=OOC] I am going to ready action an arrow and wait for the next face to pop out and drill it. I will also set Kanli up on his side with my legs as I sit prone and use him as a shield...j/k...or am I? Also I want to roll a 2nd Perception check to notice where the arrow comes from. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 5, 2011)

The faces stuck out once more, but before they could start speaking Mortar fired an arrow into one of the creature's foreheads.   Mortar's arrow passed through the creature as if it wasn't really there.  "Nasty dwarf.  Not nice, dwarf!"  The faces went silent again, followed by another arrow being fired at Mortar.  His armor easily deflected the arrow.

Yoshiki saw where the arrow had been fired from, ran to the spot, and spread a bag load of flour over the area.  A silhouette of powder rested over some invisible, diminutive archer a few feet away.  "Oh hell..." whispered a small and panicking voice.

OOC: Thanks to Yo, the party now has a solid target.  Roll for initiative and for actions requiring rolls.


----------



## deisenhut (May 5, 2011)

As he finishes dumping his white dust over the archer, Yo quickly leaps and does a one-two pair of powerful and lethal kicks to the small archer's head.

OOC: Flurry of Blows


----------



## Caim (May 5, 2011)

Mortar lets out a laugh as he fires two arrows at the archer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 5, 2011)

OOC: NPCing Elros.

Elros followed his companions' lead and fired his own shot.


----------



## CootaR (May 5, 2011)

A GHOST!

Krag charges the flour-coated archer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 6, 2011)

*Post*

OOC: Ignore this post and the rolls.  I forgot your opponent has damage resistance.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 6, 2011)

OOC: Init order is Yoshiki, Krag, the enemy, Elros, than Mortar.

IC: 
Yoshiki kicked the archer, followed by Krag's mighty attack which connected against the opponent's chest.  However, the creature took the bulk of the damage and shrugged it off.  The strange man suddenly sprouted wings along his back and flew upwards nearly fifty feet before shooting another arrow downwards, this time towards Krag, who is struck along his arm (-3 hps to Krag).

Mortar and Elros returned fire, Elros successfully connecting with his arrow, although the damage did not seem deep enough to effect the winged opponent.  Mortar's shot flew true, but was deflected off some kind of invisible shield.

OOC: Need a DC 15 Will save from Krag.


----------



## deisenhut (May 6, 2011)

Not having the ability to do much at range, Yoshiki moves towards his buddy Mortar saying, "Let me be your shield.  Use my body as cover to shoot it."  He steps in front of Mortar while keeping his attention on the flying archer, prepared to deflect any incoming arrows.


----------



## CootaR (May 6, 2011)

*Biiiird man!*

Arrow make krag feel funny... only sun can make him, better?


----------



## Caim (May 6, 2011)

"Aren't we jus full o'tricks ya lil bas..." Mortar grunts just before finishing his sentence as he let two more arrows fly. "Anyone know what this may be? A fairy? Are we getting our arses kicked by a bloody fairy?" Mortar's beard seems to ball into fists as he watchs where the arrows land.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 6, 2011)

The flying and slightly invisible creature paused from combat long enough to give Mortar what might have been a rude gesture.  "I'm a pixie, thank you buffoons very much!  And it's not too hard to trick louts such as yourselves.  But ye villains have tricks of your own; being able to radiate an aura of goodness while hurting and destroying the shrines that kept our Mistress' power of old and kept her tethered to the mortal realm.  Why you tricky, vile dogs may have every other Fey fooled but you'll not fool me.  I'll stop you from harming her further!  She only tried to bring joy to those who suffer in this darkening world."


----------



## CootaR (May 6, 2011)

YOUR LADY MEAN!

Krag screams at the pixie. 

She make it hard for little boys to make money...cuz...

Krag pauses.

Her piggies started eating people! Yeah, and her birds DO NOT LIKE KRAG!

He frowns at the hovering fae.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 7, 2011)

"She doesn't make anyone do anything, and she lacks the strength to act except once a year during the time of the human spring festival.  That's when she gives blessings to the children whose parents make the trek in order to pray for her blessings.  There used to be more than one gathering place back when the humans were more plentiful.  When they left and stopped their offerings to her in Hillby and Cotown, she lost much of her power and is now mostly dormant.  I don't know why you believe she has done anything to any animal, but she is a healer, not a killer."


----------



## CootaR (May 7, 2011)

Then why do piggies and birds have nasty evil eyes?!


----------



## deisenhut (May 7, 2011)

"An offering?  Killing people and dragging their bodies onto an alter is somehow healing?  Come down here and fight like a man.  Or pixie or whatever you are." spouts Yoshiki to the little flying man.


----------



## Caim (May 7, 2011)

"A pixie? Really? A pixie! Well pixie ye got a name?" Mortar glares up at the pixie arrows in hand. "Also if we're so wrong about yer lady then why do the creatures of this wood attack us?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 8, 2011)

"Zzzzzz.... Red... Color the blood red..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2011)

Elros leaned down and shook Kanli awake while the combat took a pause.  "Name's Etan Greenwing.  I'll just stay up here, thank you very much," a voice retorted towards Yoshiki.  A green-haired pixie appeared sitting on a tree branch above the party, wings still while he pulled a pipe and took a puff.  Embarrassingly, he did not seem too injured.  After some listening to the party's story he said, "Look, we of the forest know there have been some dominated creatures stalking the area of late, but the normal animals and us know to stay away from them.  What really worries me is the boys that watch over the shrine and the tree for the one you call The Lady, and we call our Queen or Mistress.  There is no evil goddess named Morgana.  Now that boy that brought you... the one named Chip.  He's a good lad, and a better Keeper than we normally get out here, but he doesn't know what he's talking about seeing as he has only been on the job for a year.  What worries me is that Pan would tell you this fib.  That lad is over one hundred and fifty years old, and has been the Attendant for nearly that entire time.  The Lady blessed him with immortality long ago.  Why he would want you to do her harm and destroy her shrine is beyond me, but his heart grew twisted more than a hundred years ago.  Now we don't hold it against him.  We have pixies among us who have a darker sense of humor and like to trick strangers and play with riddles, so we just felt that Pan made himself in that mold, and besides, he has served the goddess faithfully for so long... Still, I don't sense you are lying.  A little dim, perhaps, but not lying.  What Pan could gain from this, I don't know.  If he injures the Lady's power enough he will lose likely his immortality.  Grow old.  No longer be a boy.  It doesn't make much sense to me.  What could he be after?"  Etan took a couple more puffs while he pondered.


----------



## Caim (May 9, 2011)

Mortar looks at Etan curiously before asking. "So Pan is human in all ways except for the fact that he is immortal?" Mortar looks over the rest of the group before he speaks again. "Has anyone asked the boy if he is tired of being immortal? You said theres a chance he would lose it if the shrines are destroyed. Maybe he is simply of watching those around him grow old and die. I assure you Etan we would have never destroyed your Mistress' alters." Mortar finds a rock and sits down and searchs for his own pipe but can't find it.

"We need to investigate the alters further and find out what is causing these animals to attack innocent people." Mortar looks over the group and then back to Etan.

"Etan do you know if this 'boy' Pan has any magical powers? Perhaps ones that allow him to control creatures of the wild?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2011)

"Yes indeed he wields powers.  Pan is the strongest nature priest in these parts.  I wouldn't be able to handle him.  And long ago he was given a few scrolls from the Mistress to use in case of emergencies, and so he could wield power beyond his considerable abilities.  His only real limitation was that he was bound by a geas to remain only a few miles from her tree." Etan puffs furiously at the pipe as he considers Mortar's words.  It seems as if the pixie has trouble imagining that a boy might want to give up immortality and grow old.  Finally the thought penetrates and the pixie drops the pipe and tobacco in panic.  The pipe bounces on the forest floor when Etan shouts, "He's mad!  Now that you've shattered her two altars the only thing keeping any of her power is the tree that holds her spirit.  Pan isn't trying to hurt her.  He's going to destroy her tree and kill her.  No time.  I've got no time.  I need help.  Cannot take Pan alone.  Must tell the Fey Court, but they'll want me to play their courtly games before I speak. No time.  NO TIME!" With a shriek, Etan launched into the air and flew to the northeast at a speed that the party could not match.

Kanli
[sblock]
You are somewhere between awake and asleep when you sense the absence of the man who wasn't there.  The negative man says, "So much of what we did in the other time you did again.  The destroying of the altars and slaying of animals whose will was not their own.  But you and I killed the pixie at the time that isn't.  Our friends tried talking this time.  That was new.  Perhaps you'll save her this time.  He's going to kill her, you know.  Or try to. He will set her on fire.  Watch her burn."
[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (May 9, 2011)

KRAG AM NOT DIM! Krag have sun god...dess to give him light. Me am bright like sun. Little pixie man!

Krag yells at the departing pixie. Then turns to the group.

So Krag am confused. Do we not slash angry piggy lady? It was the boys who make birds attack Krag?


----------



## deisenhut (May 9, 2011)

Yoshiki struggles to piece together all that he is hearing. "We should quickly head back and find Pan and Chip.  We should hear their sides of the story while trying not to reveal what we know or what that pixie just realized."


----------



## Caim (May 9, 2011)

"Aye, I would be in agreement Yo. This bit of new information would suggest we seek the truth of the matter." Mortar gathers his things in preporation for the journey back.

"Kanli, are you fit travel?" Mortar goes to his side to help the half-orc to his feet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2011)

OOC: 240 XP for each PC for that pixie encounter, except Elros who earns nothing.  See talking the talk for more details.  Update shortly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2011)

The party gathered their possessions and headed southwards.  It was well into dusk by the time they had arrived on the outskirts of the ramshackle village of Boredton.  But the heroes pressed on instead of entering, intent on reaching the abode of the two boys that had started the current quest.

By the time they reached the shrine and the boys' cottage it was the beginning of night, and vision was limited except for a faint light cast by the lights inside the structure.  The building was vacant, however, although Mortar saw some signs of recent busied activity.  Following the trail of kicked up dust, Mortar led the party from the front door of the abode, past the small shrine to the Lady, and to the docks that housed the boats used to ferry people to the Lady's tree on the isle in the middle of the lagoon.

One of the smaller vessels was missing, and the small, broken body of Chip was found lying on the nearest dock.  His body was twisted oddly, with welts swelling in black and blue places along his skin, blood trickling from the side of his head, and an arm that was bent the wrong way and obviously broken.  A broken rake lied next to him, and was obviously the instrument used to break his bones and skin.

As Elros leaned down to touch the boy the party leapt in surprise as the boy took a shuddered, rasping intake of air.  His eyes remained closed, and his breath was ragged, but somehow Chip was still alive, though barely so.  His breath remained ragged, he was still unconscious, and it was not doubtful he would survive without help.

Gripped in Chip's right hand was torn, green fabric of the kind that Pan wore in his clothes.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 10, 2011)

"Fit as a thousand fiddles!" Kanli replies as he jumps up. "Wait, where are my hands? Ah! There they are, at the end of my arms again! So unoriginal of them..."

As they head on, before reaching Chip, Kanli continues talking to anyone who cares to listen. 

"I wasn't talking about how this all never happened before. But certainly, the fire that didn't happen is what isn't happening. I'm glad I had that nap when I did, because I didn't accidentally eat the pixie that way. Out with the frying pan, in with the fire!"

When they arrive to see Chip, Kanli rushes to action. "Stand back, this boy needs blood!" He splays the fingers of his hand, and blood seeps and pours from his fingers into Chip's mouth. It seems to help fill his body.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2011)

Chip's bleeding stopped, most of the bruising disappeared, and his arm set itself with a sickenly grinding noise, though the arm was still a bit swollen and likely still broken.  Chip's eyes fluttered open as his breath grew even, then was broken up again by his sobbing.  Kanli took a minute to calm the boy and ask what happened.

"There's something wrong with Pan, sir.  After we shared lunch he asked me to help him transport brush and our firewood across to the isle near the Lady's tree.  He said he wanted to get ready to do a bonfire for the upcoming celebration at the spring festival.  I helped him for a only a few hours but started getting tired.  I think I made him mad since he started to push me.  I got scared and kept working, but then I remembered the time I once went to the festival and there was no bonfire.  Something didn't seem right so I threw down the wood and started to argue with Pan.  He grabbed a rake and started hitting me, then he struck me in the head and..."

The boy broke off and began to sob once more.


----------



## deisenhut (May 10, 2011)

"We must get to the Lady's tree before he starts that fire." says Yoshiki to the group.  Turning to Chip, "Do you have a boat or other means to get to the island? Do you think you can move?  We must move quickly!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2011)

The boy nodded and pointed to boats on the dock.  There was a small two man boat, 2 six-man boats, and 2 boats designed to hold a dozen people.  All boats were tethered with oars inside.


----------



## deisenhut (May 10, 2011)

Yoshiki notices the boats moored at the docks that they are standing on.  "We should take these two", indicating the two six-man boats, "in case something happens to one of them."  Scanning the group, "Is everyone able to row a boat?"


----------



## CootaR (May 10, 2011)

Krag not good at swimming.... 

Krag looks a bit concerned.

Me help though. We must save the nice ladies tree to stop the made up bad lady's piggies.

He puffs his chest out slightly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2011)

OOC: I am likely going to have Elros stay behind to protect the injured Chip rather than NPC him.  Once the party enters the boat or boats and starts crossing the lake, the final encounter will begin.  Mortar has 21 out of 25 hps.  Kanli has 14 out of 18 hps.  Krag has 9 out of 12 hps.  Yoshiki has 8 out of 16 hps.

Elros has 19 out of 22 hps but will be left behind unless GM takes over again.  Expect me to move this along very late tonight.


----------



## CootaR (May 11, 2011)

OOC: I hope the DM does not release the Kraken.

Kram am drown'd


----------



## Caim (May 11, 2011)

Mortar stops the party just before they get into the boats. "Everyone remember we ain't dealing with a boy anymore. He's 150 years old if not more and a powerful nature priest. If it comes to us or the twisted soul the priest has become..." Mortar pauses as he grabs Foe Hammer "its goin to be the boy that dies tonight. Anyone have a problem with this should stay." Mortar turns and heads for the boats hammer still in hand.


----------



## deisenhut (May 11, 2011)

OOC: Yoshiki should be at 11 of 16.  The 3 points of damage from the deflected arrow shouldn't be there.

Responding to Mortar as he digs something out of his bag, "I'm with you.  Let's get the boy."  Yoshiki pulls a small vial from his bag and uncorks it, quickly downing whatever liquid was in it.  His cuts and bruises seem to quickly heal themselves.

OOC: Yoshiki should now be at full health.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2011)

OOC:  thanks for the correction. Yoshiki is at full health.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 12, 2011)

OOC: Ok, another request.  It is night, and there is only 4 of you as Elros is staying behind.  So are you sure you want to take two 6-man boats or do you want to take one?  One strong rower can move the boat by himself, freeing up the other PCs.  Again, it is night, so how do you plan to see your way to the isle as you cross?  You have a general idea of which direction to go to reach the isle, but if there is anything dangerous in your way not all of you might see it as is.  If you plan to use a light source, what light source?


----------



## deisenhut (May 12, 2011)

So no moonlight/starlight?  Cloud cover making it impossible to see with dark-adjusted human eyes?  Should be easier for our two half-orcs and dwarf.  I had suggested two boats in case something happened to one, everyone could pile into the other one.  If it requires too much man-power for just two people to control, then we should all pile into just one.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 12, 2011)

I'm also for taking two boats, just for safety.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 12, 2011)

OOC: Just used the donjon weather generator.  I had a result of windy, 50 degrees F, and a bit cool.  So no, there is no cloudy conditions and you are most likely able to have limited visibility through starlight.  Here is the generator if curious.

donjon; Random Weather Generator


----------



## deisenhut (May 12, 2011)

I suggest the two Half-Orcs take one boat while Mortar and myself take the other.  I'll try and row if able allowing the ranger to use his bow if needed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 12, 2011)

OOC: Will the boats be parallel or in a line?  How close do you intend to be from each other?  Which of the half-orcs is rowing the other boat?


----------



## Caim (May 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I'm all for the two half-orcs in one boat and me and Yo in another. I have darkvision and would sit at the front letting Yo know what direction and of hazards. I'm all for no light since 3 out of 4 of us have darkvision and one has weak human eyes... [/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (May 12, 2011)

OOC: Agreed, I will row the boat as kanli can cast ranged spells if need be.


----------



## deisenhut (May 12, 2011)

OOC: The boats would probably be one behind the other as they headed out of the docks, but once there was room, sorta offset such that they wouldn't hit each other if one suddenly stopped or ran aground.  That's assuming I can keep up with the stronger half-orcs.


----------



## Caim (May 12, 2011)

Mortar secures Foe Hammer to ensure it stays in place if the boat was to tip over. "Ya scared of water? Let's get to the island." Mortar unties the lead ship and gives his bow a couple practice pulls.


----------



## Caim (May 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I may have limited or no posting for the next 4-5 days, goin on a very needed/deserved vacation. I'm sure where I'm going has internet but not 100%. I'll look for connection areas while I'm there. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2011)

The visibility was dim, allowing an advantage to the men with darkvision, while others would be able to see but with some difficulty.  It didn't take long for the party members to be able to cross over the majority of the lake.  Krag rowed the first boat while Kanli looked out for danger, with Yoshiki rowing twenty feet behind with a bow-carrying Mortar in support.  The boats were moving twenty feet a round, and were about 150 feet to the shore when they could see in detail a torch carrying figure by the Lady's Tree.  The tree itself was surrounded by chopped wood and brush.  The figure looked to be a boy, who paced back and forth from the tree in undecided anxiety.  The party was 130 feet when the boy's pacing and looking out led him to see and hear enough of the two boats to realize something was approaching.  He extinguished the torch upon the ground, drank a potion, and disappeared from sight.  The lead boat of the party was 70 feet and the second was 90 feet from the shore when an invisible voice broke out from the shore. "Alright, I think that's far enough.  From your numbers I figure you to be the heroes I sent out earlier.  Figured out enough of what was actually going on that you decided to come out here, huh?  Look, I don't blame you for being a bit cross at me, but that's no reason to throw your life away.  I could very likely kill you before you reach the shore.  Just see it for a moment from my point of view.  I'm trying to build up the courage to right an injustice done to me.  More than 150 years ago a starving street urchin traveled many miles because he was tired of being constantly half-starved.  He grows sick and more starved during the journey, until on one delirious night he somehow reaches the Lady's tree and prays for relief before collapsing.  All he wanted was a day of feeling well enough.  But she couldn't just leave it at that.  She decided to make a priest out of him and turn him his body into something he never asked for... into me.  Immortality as a boy is fun enough for a little while, but after a few decades of watching your playmates all grow older, marry, have children and die off, it grows dull.  When you're also geased so you can't even move a few miles off from her tree, the boredom gives way to angst.  Imagine being old enough that you get to watch plants grow old and die.  But once the mines gave out around here, the Lady's worshippers began to leave the area, weakening her to the point that she slept and went dormant in order to retain enough power to continue her blessings once a year during the Spring Festival.  She no longer answered the prayers of her faithful, not even that of her priest as he begged her to remove his immortality.  I don't even know if she heard me in her dreams.  I became tired of this prison.  So tired.  So I used two scrolls that she had once left me in better times that would allow me to control passing animals.  They were meant to give me protection in times of emergency.  The first scroll I tried to use on a passing bear, but the result misfired and I possessed a family of eagles closer to me than the bear was.  The second scroll was more successful and I dominated two irritable boars and used them to try to find and try to destroy her altars.  Needless to say it didn't work.  Her altar was strong, the boars not heavy enough, and they retained enough of their will to resist my efforts in destroying her altars.  I became panicked and rageful, my emotions leaking into the boars, who took it out on a passing merchant who had stopped to pay respects to the nearly forgotten altar in Cotown.  They killed a second passing stranger before I could get them under control again.  Then Chip disappeared, saying he was going to go get help as the killings drew some attention.  So here I was, a criminal who used up two of the Lady's gifts, and inadvertantly murdered men through my actions.  I worried about being caught, but I couldn't even flee because of my geas.  And then Chip showed back up with several of you heroes and I knew that destiny gave me one more chance to free myself, if only I could turn you in the right direction.  And you have performed wonderfully, destroying the two sources of the Lady's power I could not touch and killing off for me the beasts I had dominated, but had trouble controlling.  It was horrible to force them to their deaths, and to feel them die, but enough sacrifices had already been made to make it impossible turn back from my path.  Hopefully poor Chip will be the second to last of such.  As my finale, the Lady still must be dealt with.  A sacrifice of fire.  But it's not easy killing your mother of the last 150 years, even if you haven't been on speaking terms for most of it.  If you turn away and let me finish this, I promise to avoid crossing paths with you in the future.  Maybe I might even seek a way to give you a boon for your troubles once I become freed and reestablish myself somewhere.  There has been enough death and it would be a shame to add yours to the list.  What say you?"


----------



## Caim (May 14, 2011)

Mortar looks up and down the shore. "An invisiability spell huh? 150 years and still no guts to face your troubles head on? Theres a few things in this world I hate. One of them is goblins..." Mortar clears his throat and spits into the water. "and the other is being tricked into doing someone's dirty work. Why not wait until she is awakened for the festival and pray to her then instead of this? Are you sure destroying her would give yer mortality back? But I guess in the end yer still just a lil boy." Mortar pauses for just a moment before addressing the priests offer. "As for yer little offer, I will decline priest. You and you alone will answer for yer crimes against the people you have hurt and for the creatures of this realm."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 14, 2011)

Kanli blinks. "Wow, even I don't speak that much. Maybe I should practice more."


----------



## deisenhut (May 14, 2011)

Yoshiki, unable to see what is happening but hearing nonetheless, continues rowing to at least catch up with the other boat.  But far enough apart to try and stay out of any of those large blast spells he has seen the powerful mages perform.  Mortar seems to be doing a good job answering the boy and doesn't have anything else to add, so concentrates on his rowing instead.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2011)

DC 15 Perception Check needed.


----------



## deisenhut (May 14, 2011)

Yo's Perception

OOC: Typical


----------



## Caim (May 14, 2011)

Mortar scans the surrounding area and shoreline for anything that could help.


----------



## CootaR (May 15, 2011)

Krag no think you should burn now tree little man-boy. You are not a bad person, Krag would know bad. You just sad. Let us talk, maybe the lady will let you go.

You was mostly nice afterall.

Krag tries his best to reason with the boy. He does not want bloodshed this night.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 15, 2011)

Kanli looks around. "Hey, wait a moment, he doesn't exist either. This hasn't happened, either, has it?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2011)

Kanli
[sblock]
You weren't sure if you were imagining things or not, but several times you saw something move just below the water near the second boat.  It's as if some creature had watched your approach and was following Yoshiki's and Mortar's vessel.
[/sblock]

Krag ceased his approach and tried diplomacy, allowing Yoshiki to move his boat closer in support.  Krag's ship was still at 70 feet, while the second ship moved up beside him, about ten feet away for mutual support.

"I agree that we should avoid further violence, but a geas is not easily broken.  If you can prove that you can break the spell, then I would be free and would not have to destroy the Lady.  Otherwise, I would suggest you turn your vessels around and let me complete my task.  I'm glad you are trying to be reasonable."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 16, 2011)

Kanli reaches around his neck, and pulls off a large garnet amulet. 

"You just need the blessing of another goddess, and I have one for you. The Blood Goddess would do well to have followers. Renounce your lady, abandon her, and embrace the power of blood!"

Suddenly, he seems to forget what he's saying. "Ooh, look, water. Anyone have a fishing pole? Here, fishy fishy..."

He extends his hand out, over the water, and blood starts seeping out from his palm, raining into the water.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2011)

OOC: Just changing goddesses will not work in this case.  I doubt any of you picked up a magical item from a previous adventure that would dispel such a powerful spell that limits Pan, but if someone wants to make a suggestion that I might have missed I'm all ears.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Don't worry, as in most things, Kanli quite simply has no clue. As a player, I know it doesn't help, but as a PC, who knows?
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (May 17, 2011)

Whispering to Mortar, "Tell him we can break his geas.  Lets get on shore before he stops being somewhat friendly..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2011)

Yoshiki moved his craft closer as Mortar responded that they could cure the geas.  Yo and Mortar was now 50 feet from the shore and the lead boat, but Kanli and Krag began to move shortly after, getting within 60 feet.

For a brief moment Pan became visible once more, down the shore and a few feet to the left of his last known position.  Pan was not visible long enough for the party to take advantage as he only showed because of drawing another potion and tossing it halfway between himself and Yo's craft.  The potion exploded, becoming a thick, obscuring mist over the water that blocked Pan from being seen by those in the boats.

Combat had wordlessly begun.

OOC: Roll for initiative and for any other actions that might require it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 17, 2011)

"You know," Kanli observes, "For someone who uses lots of words, those words don't really do anything. That's crazy."

[sblock=ooc]
Cast _Shield_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 17, 2011)

"Damned mist. Try and row with as much stealth as possible Yo. We can't see him but the mist blocks his view as well." Mortar whispers to Yo as they continue to shore, bow still in hand.


----------



## deisenhut (May 17, 2011)

Yo rows such that the boat turns 90 degrees away from Krag and company before turning back towards the shore, hopefully changing the perceived location of their boat and possibly moving out of the range of the mist.


----------



## CootaR (May 17, 2011)

*Row, row, row me boat.*

Krag does not like ghost's in the water. Krag will ROW!

Krag pushes with all his might and rows frantically towards the shore line. 

Get Ready KANLI!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2011)

OOC: Ok, I'm back.  Please check the Talking the Talk Thread.  Something is about to surface and knock into Yo's and Mortar's boat.  I need a perception check from both characters.  Success means that they won't be surprised during the update and will get to attack.


----------



## deisenhut (May 21, 2011)

Yo keeps an eye out as he rows the boat in evasive maneuver pattern alpha.

OOC: Looks like he spots whatever it is in time, but isn't able to act before it hits the boat!


----------



## Caim (May 21, 2011)

Mortar watchs the water and shore as they continue to make their way through the mist.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2011)

Initiative:
Pan- 25
Mortar- 16
Kanli- 16
Pan's Alligator Companion ("Ernie")- 13
Yo- 12
Krag- 12
Elros- ?

OOC: Because of the delay, GM is now able to rejoin us starting Tuesday.  Therefore his character,  Elros, is still one combat round away from the action.

A loud splash is heard behind the party, but this time it comes from help in the form of Elros in a small boat 20 feet behind Kanli's vessel, who moved to join the fight after ensuring Chip was safe.

Somewhere near the shore Chip was heard finishing the incantation to a spell.  When it was finished, something heavy dropped into the shoreline and could be heard entering the water with a heavy splash.

Yo moved his boat to the left 10 feet, then straight towards shore 10 more feet.  If he decided to continue, he could give Mortar a clear shot around the obscuring mist by going straight left 20 more feet.  Unfortunately his movement was stopped short.  A large alligator burst forth from underneath Mortar and Yoshiki's boat, threatening to knock them out of their vessel.  Mortar got off a shot before being rocked.

OOC: DC 12 Reflex check for Mortar and Yo from the attack from Pan's companion.  Failure means the PC falls into the water.  Mortar still gets to make an attack through the water this round before the alligator comes into melee.  Yoshiki will get an attack if he can stay in the boat, otherwise he has to make his attack at a -4 as he struggles to hit while falling into the water.

Yo's and Mortar's boat and Kanli's and Krag's boat are 40 feet from the shore, though they are separated by 15 feet.  Elros is 20 feet behind Mortar and peddling in fast.

A summoned, submerged creature is quickly swimming towards Kanli and Krag's boat, but is obscured by obscuring mist.


----------



## deisenhut (May 22, 2011)

Yoshiki seems to be completely unaffected by the sudden impact of the ship as his legs shift expertly with the shock and steep roll to keep him perfectly upright.  He jumps quickly to the spot where the reptile has poked its powerful maw out of the water and does a leaping kick across its head in a complete fluent motion, the oar still in his hand.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 23, 2011)

"This water... might have frogs. We should be ready for frogs."

Kanli licks his lips as he scans the water around his boat, his hands twitching like spastic spiders in anticipation. Blood appears to drip from his fingers in anticipation.

[sblock=OOC]
Kanli readies an action to cast _Inflict Light Wounds_ on the defensive on anything approaching the boat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 23, 2011)

Mortar reacts to the sudden impact by the alligator. His balance maintained Mortar fires two arrows into the creature.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2011)

Initiative:
Pan- 25
Mortar- 16
Kanli- 16
2nd Summoned Creature- 15
Pan's Alligator Companion ("Ernie")- 13
Yo- 12
Krag- 12
1st Summoned Creature- 6, 1 round passed on summon
Elros- ?

More chanting was heard and a second large splash entered the water from the shore, then was heard swimming towards Kanli's boat.  Mortar successfully fired a shot into the large alligator attacking his boat, causing it to roar in anger.  However the second arrow and Yoshiki's punch missed it.  The large alligator swam back towards them, lifting itself partly out of the water and partly into the boat in order to snap out Yoshiki.

Meanwhile a second, smaller alligator appeared and aimed itself at the side of Kanli and Krag's boat, intent on ramming it and trying to knock the two out of the vessel.  It was partly out of the water, allowing Kanli and Krag to attempt to strike it before it managed to do the same.

Meanwhile Elros showed up next to Kanli and Krag, and leaning partially out of his own boat he too was able to make a strike.

OOC: If Kanli's strike does not turn the summoned alligator, he will strike the boat and Kanli and Krag will have to make a DC 10 Reflex check to stay in the boat.  Krag will take a -4 to his attack roll and fall out of the boat if the alligator strikes successfully and he fails his Reflex roll since he goes after the alligator's attack.


----------



## Caim (May 24, 2011)

Mortar cracks a smile at the roar of the alligator. "Goin ta make me some alligator boots. If this bastard dosen't disappear after he dies." Mortar lines up two more shots at the alligator as it goes for Yo.

[sblock=OOC]This will be my actions as long as nothing changes. I'll keep track and adjust as needed. Also I forgot to take my -2 on this action and my last action. My bad. So thats a 17 and a 10. Also I thing I have 4-6 arrows left.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (May 24, 2011)

Yoshiki tosses the oar onto the boat floor as he moves down for some gator-wrasling, hitting with a couple of powerful blows as it tries to bite him.

OOC: Flurry of Blows Attack


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 24, 2011)

Kanli reaches out to fill the alligator with the Blood Goddess's fury! He lifts a rotten scale off the beast as its blood flows into the water.

(3 damage, DC 16 Will save for half, alligator takes Bleed 1.)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 24, 2011)

just initiative and my attack right?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2011)

OOC: yes and welcome back. Just waiting for Krag now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2011)

*Round Three*

OOC: Ok, connectivity issues or not, it's time to move on.  I'll roll for Krag.

Pan- 25
Elros- 19
Mortar- 16
Kanli- 16
2nd Summoned Creature- 15, 1 round passed on summon
Pan's Alligator Companion ("Ernie")- 13
Yo- 12
Krag- 12
1st Summoned Creature- 6, 2 rounds passed on summon
3rd Summoned Creature- ?

Once again the party heard chanting from Pan from somewhere along the shore, followed by something large entering into the water and swimming towards Krag and Kanli (and now also Elros).

Elros leaned across from his own vessel and took a swing at the alligator that was trying to strike Kanli's boat, but his blade just barely bounced off its tough hide without digging in.

On the other side of the fight, Mortar fired two shots at his own opponent, but this alligator's hide was as of steel, and his first arrow barely just glanced off its tough skin without doing damage while the second splashed harmlessly into the water.

Kanli had better effect, his touch attack wounding the alligator that was trying to knock into his boat and causing it to become enraged (-3 hps to first summoned alligator, and now bleeding).  

A second summoned alligator appeared from out of the mist and attacked Elros in an attempt to bite him and drag him under, but the nimble hero avoided the attack while somehow maintaining balance on his boat. (Typo, bite damage should have been 1d8+6).

Pan's animal companion, "Ernie", attacked next, focusing on Yoshiki.  The creature bit at the monk, and swung his large tail in a wide arc in an attempt to slap him.

"Ernie" bit into Yoshiki before the monk could counter with his own strike.  The bite dug deep into Yo's torso, eliciting a low moan from the monk, who fell to his knees as his outfit grew crimson in his own blood.  The alligator released him, and brought him crashing to the boat's floor with a light tailslap (-22 hitpoints to Yo from the critical bite and an additional -2 hps from the tailslap.  Yo is now at -8 hps!!!).

Krag leaned out of his boat and attacked the 1st alligator that Kanli wounded.  Perhaps it was Yo's cry that enraged the half-orc, but Krag's strike was something out of legend, completely decapitating the alligator and causing the now-severed two pieces of the creature to rupture in a cloud of blood before sinking into the depths -27 hps to 1st summoned alligator).

OOC: Yoshiki is at -8 hps and needs to roll to stabilize himself, or Mortar will need to take his next combat round to stabilize him.  Gary Gygax once said he leaned against critical hits because he was concerned that the dice would have to go against a player only once to have a tragic result.  I can see his point in this round.  What's worse, the party decided to split up, which means the healer is a distance aways.


----------



## Caim (May 28, 2011)

Mortar acts quickly after seeing the old monk hit the deck in a bloody mess.









*OOC:*



Holy balls I actually have ranks in Heal...forgot all about that.


----------



## deisenhut (May 28, 2011)

OOC: Since the DC to use Heal to stabilize is 15, I should be stabilized now.  So no need for a stabilization roll.  I will simply now make like a corpse.  Good Luck Mortar fighting the thing yourself.

Yoshiki lays there on the boat in a pool of his own blood, the water splashing over his body periodically.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 29, 2011)

OOC: How close are we to shore?

Kanli calls out, "Well, if you want us to help burning some tree down, sending these beasts after us is just silly! The boars were delicious, the eagles made a great snack, but these lizard things? They just dissolve into blood and sink into the water. And here I am without a bucket!"

He calls out in his eldritch language, then finishes, "Let's just burn this tree and be done with it, okay?"

OOC: Cast _Chill Touch_, wait in the boat.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2011)

"Too late for that, I'm afraid.  Much too late," the boy's voice responded from somewhere beyond the mist.  The attack of the alligators continued...

OOC: Kanli can strike the alligator attacking Elros, if he wishes to do so.  So can Krag.  The boats are 40 feet from shore, which means a rower can make it in two rounds.


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2011)

"Aye boy you always let someone else do the fighting for ya? All then years and your still a coward?" Mortar grabs the oars and begins to row the boat.


----------



## deisenhut (May 29, 2011)

Light...  I see a light.  It is calling me to come to it.  It seems so peaceful...


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2011)

Mortar hearing Yo nudges him with his foot. "Don't die on me today old man."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 30, 2011)

"What do you mean, too late?" Kanli replies. "Last time, Chip was dead, but he hasn't died yet this time. Behold my healing hands!"

With that, he reaches out to demonstrate with Elros' alligator.

OOC: Yeah, that's practically healing. But it's still enough to give Bleed 1 and a DC 16 Fort save for 1 Strength damage.


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

"Pan! I have a propostion fer ya. It'll help with the whole 'I'm immortal please help me' sob story you've got goin on." Mortar grunts with another stroke of the oars. "Come stand under me hammer and she'll do all the work fer ya. No need to burn some tree down. Also I think that ths Goddess your tryin to kill..." Mortar grunts again while letting out a laugh. "I think she may get so pissed off at her servant, the ungrateful BOY she saved all then years ago."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2011)

Pan- 25
Elros- 19
Mortar- 16
Kanli- 16
2nd Summoned Creature (alligator)- 15, 2 rounds passed on summon
Pan's Alligator Companion ("Ernie")- 13
Yo- 12
Krag- 12
3rd Summoned Creature (water elemental)- 2, 1 round passed on summon

Elros jumped into Krag and Kanli's boat as Krag began to row into the mist and towards the shore.  The alligator bumped into Elros' boat and nearly flipped it the moment after.  At the same time Kanli reached out and wounded the creature, causing it to bleed (-1 hp to alligator, and another -1 from bleeding).

Krag was able to move his vessel another 20 feet, while Mortar did the same.  The two remaining boats lost sight of one another as they both entered the obscuring mist.



Mortar felt a strong thump from the bottom of the boat as 'Ernie' tried to knock him out of the craft.

The third summoned creature from Pan became visible, being a strange looking whirl of water that leapt up from the water in an attempt to strike Elros.  The slam hit the hero hard in the face and chest, and water seeped into his lungs in an attempt to drown him before he tore and coughed himself free (-8hps to Elros).  Although Elros was surprised at the attack, he returned it with his sword but failed to connect

OOC: Both ships are now 20 feet from shore, but can no longer see each other because of the mist.  The strike against Mortar's boat was strong, but he only needs a DC 10 Reflex check to stay in, as he is expecting this sort of attack now.  Yo does not need to save since he's lying flat and on the very bottom of the boat.


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 1, 2011)

Dad?  Is that you?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 1, 2011)

"This water's been infected by frogs! Oh, will their tricks ever cease?" Kanli spits as he reaches out for the water elemental. As it dodges his hesitant grasp, he adds, "They fear my garnishing. Clever beasts, those frogs!"


----------



## Caim (Jun 1, 2011)

Mortar feels the alligator crash into the boat but he holds on enough to stay in. "Is that all ya got? Leather fer me boots ya are."


----------



## CootaR (Jun 1, 2011)

KRAG HATE GATORS. Krag like ground! Krag ROW US FAST.

Krag continues to row. Looking for the safety of solid ground, and avoiding the gnashing teeth of the gators.









*OOC:*



Sorry about the delay! work has been crazy busy.

can't believe I crit and I wasn't even there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2011)

OOC: Oops. Forgot the fort save to avoid strength drain on Mr. Alligator.  Ouch... I do believe he failed.


----------



## Caim (Jun 1, 2011)

Mortar stops rowing for a moment as he grabs a potion from his bag and empties it into Yo's mouth. "Wake up my friend. I can smell the ground."


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 2, 2011)

Yoshiki feels a slight tug on him, pulling him away from the light.  But it doesn't pull very hard.

Now at -6 HPs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 4*

Pan- 25
Elros- 19
Mortar- 16
Kanli- 16
2nd Summoned Creature (alligator)- 15, 3 rounds passed on summon
Pan's Alligator Companion ("Ernie")- 13
Yo- 12
Krag- 12
3rd Summoned Creature (water elemental)- 2, 2 rounds passed on summon

Elros takes another strike against the water elemental, slicing it along what may have been its back (-4 hps to elemental).

Mortar finished rowing the boat through the mist, then poured a bit of a potion into Yo, partially healing him (+2 hps to Yo, taking him to -6).  His boat made land, and he saw that Pan was 80 feet away and running fast towards the Lady's tree.

Kanli's touch attack badly missed as the water elemental writhed away from the heroes.

The alligator near Kanli's boat, struck at Elros with jaws and tail.  Elros avoided most of it, though the creature did draw blood (-5 hps to Elros.  Krag was able to make landfall shortly after, as he rowed furiously to the shore.  The alligator was intent on dragging Elros out of the boat and into the water, but stopped as it realized that the boat had already made land.

Krag, Elros, and Kanli landed just in time to watch in horror as 'Ernie' came to shore and attack Mortar while the man was stooped over Yoshiki.  The dwarf was attacked savagely, yet somehow remained standing (-23 hps to Mortar, who is now down to 2hp).

The water elemental looked as if it would come ashore and attack, but backed away and thought better of it as Elros' wary look fell upon its approach.  It remained 10 feet from the shore, waiting for an opportunity.


----------



## Caim (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*



Are we close to being on the ground?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2011)

OOC: Yes, sorry.  Update complete.


----------



## Caim (Jun 6, 2011)

Mortar takes the hit and stands on his feet, barely. "Aye, I like my boots with some bite." He replies as he pulls his last potion from his pack and drinks it.

"Kanli!" Mortar yells from the boat. "Yo could use some of your healing and so could I."


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 6, 2011)

Brownies...  They have brownies...


----------



## CootaR (Jun 9, 2011)

Seeing the Brutal attack from the gator "ernie" Krag lets out a cry and swings his great ax down on the beast.

GATORS HATE DWARVES!!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2011)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  Kanli's next move will be as important as Krag's was, so I have delyaed the posting.  I know the slow speed is not what you were expecting, but because this battle is so critical I don't feel right about moving on until we get everyone to post actions.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 10, 2011)

"Healing? Oh, certainly, healing!"

Kanli rushes over to Yoshiki. "What? You're covered in bite marks and holes and stuff. Let me brush them off you."


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 10, 2011)

The light, where is it going?  Wait!  Come back!  It's getting so far away now...

OOC:  Yoshiki now at -2 HPs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2011)

*Round 5*

Pan- 25
Elros- 19
Mortar- 16
Kanli- 16
2nd Summoned Creature (alligator)- 15, 4 rounds passed on summon
Pan's Alligator Companion ("Ernie")- 13
Yo- 12
Krag- 12
3rd Summoned Creature (water elemental)- 2, 3 rounds passed on summon

The party decided to focus its efforts around the large alligator called Ernie.  Elros rushed forward and swung his blade at the beast in order to help Mortar.  His sword bit into the beast's flank, cutting into its tough hide.

Mortar healed himself a bit (+7 hps to Mortar), which was all and well as Kanli was moving to rush past him and heal the unconscious Yoshiki.  The 2nd Summoned alligator hauled itself up to the shore, but was unable to do anything else except rush forward and position itself behind Elros, so that it would be able to attack in the next few moments.  It continued to bleed from Kanli's spell (-2 hps from bleeding last round and this turn).

Yoshiki continued to snore, but his position in the boat and his current health was soon to be stabilized by Kanli (+4 hps to Yoshiki).

Seeing Elros as a new and greater threat, 'Ernie' turned towards the warrior that wounded him and struck out, biting him savagely.  With a wail, Elros falls (-15hps to Elros, who is now at -6 hps total.  Elros is down and needs to roll to stabilize himself).

Krag runs forward and avenges his friend with a bloody strike against Ernie's opposite flank (-5 hps to Ernie).   The alligator seems to groan from its many small wounds.

The nearby water elemental moves itself around the boat and near the shore close to Kanli.  It still seems tentative about going ashore, but some influence drives it forward into position to strike in mere moments.


----------



## Caim (Jun 11, 2011)

Mortar grits his teeth as he takes a firm grip of his hammer and swings at Ernie. "Ya goin to pay for that hit."









*OOC:*


WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## CootaR (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can i get a quick update on everyone's condition. My intent will be to go stabalize Elros with an ability, however if not a lot of combatants are up... Krag will most definitely slash.


----------



## Caim (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*



I'm up and at low helath but Yo is still down at -2hp I think. He would be up also if it wasn't for all the bad luck with rolls and if I hit that Crit...Ernie would most likly be dead.


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 13, 2011)

OOC:  Yep, Yo is still at -2 HPs, even after 2 CLWs were put into him.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 13, 2011)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, Stabilize rolls are fortitude saves, right?

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: -6/22
AC: 17, Touch 14, Flat Footed 13
Initiative: +4
CMB: +4
CMD: 18
Fort: +4 +1 against fear
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Comp Longbow (ranged): +8 = +2(BAB) + 4 (Stat) +1 (Feat) +1 (Mwk)(1d8+2)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +4 = +2(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2

link to full sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 13, 2011)

OOC: A character who goes into negative hit points is considered dying and bleeding until stabilized.  To stabilize, the character must roll a DC 10 Constitution Check, with a penalty equal to the amount of negative hit points.  So Elros must make a DC 16 Constitution Check this round, DC 17 next round, etc.  A character dies at -10 hps.

Right now here is where we are at:

Elros is at -6 hps.  His max hps equals 22.
Yoshiki is at -2 hps.  His max hps equals 16.
Krag has 9hps left.  Krag's max hps equals 12.
Mortar is at 7hps (I forgot 2hps he had lost last battle).  Mortar's max hps equals 25.
Kanli has 12 hps.  Kanli's max hps equals 15.


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 13, 2011)

DT said:
			
		

> A character dies at -10 hps.



A character dies when reaching negative their Con ability score.  Dying at -10 was v3.x


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 13, 2011)

OOC: Con is 12 so I will roll that now and I did not make it this turn


----------



## CootaR (Jun 15, 2011)

WATER BEAST MUST PAY. But, Krag hate water!  Stopping to think, Krag nearly forgets to act... 








*OOC:*



Is Elros' body within Attack of opportunity range of either the gator or the elemental?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2011)

The gator, not the water elemental.


----------



## CootaR (Jun 16, 2011)

*Gator golfin'*

Seeing the Gator near Elros, Krag lunges forward and swings with his great ax.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Kanli ignores the water elemental for a moment as he pulls Elros further ashore.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2011)

*Round 5*

Pan- 25
Elros- 19
Mortar- 16
Kanli- 16
2nd Summoned Creature (alligator)- 15, 5 rounds passed on summon
Pan's Alligator Companion ("Ernie")- 13
Yo- 12
Krag- 12
3rd Summoned Creature (water elemental)- 2, 4 rounds passed on summon

Elros continued to bleed as his friends moved to aid their fallen companion (-1 hp to Elros, Needs a DC 17 Con Check to stabilize and is now at -7hps).  Mortar attacked 'Ernie' once more, connecting and dealing the beast a grievous blow that caused it to roar (-11 hps to Ernie).

Kanli was able to pull Elros ashore, avoiding beasts' teeth and whipping tails, and healing his companion (+5 hps to Elros, who is at -2 hps and now stabilized).

Angry that his target was taken away, the alligator that was going to attack Elros switched to snapping at Kanli.  (-21 hps to Kanli, who is now at -9 hps!).  Kanli swoons and falls while the summoned gator disappears, the powers that brought and held him to this place having expired.

Ernie attacked Mortar once more in a rage, piercing the man's armor and felling him (-12 hps to Mortar, who is now at -5hps).

Krag was the last standing, but seeing as the summoned gator had disappeared, he instead swung at the water elemental that was beginning to sneak ashore, ripping the creature in half and causing it to burble and fall into a pool of writhing water.

Ernie and Krag stood bloodied and enraged, watching each other.  But before they clashed, Ernie saw something in the distance and backed away into the lagoon, leaving Krag and his dying friends alone.

Krag took the opportunity to staunch the bleeding from his dying friends, saving the critically wounded Kanli first, then Mortar.  As he bandaged and tended to his companions he saw why Ernie had stopped the attack.  His efforts weren't needed anymore.  Further into the island, the Lady's tree had burst into flames.  Pan had done it, and Ernie was likely now swimming to the other side of the isle to meet up with the cleric and aid in his escape.  A half a minute later and Krag heard the terrible, painful screaming of a woman and watched as the flaming tree seemed to twist in pain, split, shudder, and become forever still.

The party had failed.  Pan had escaped and the Lady the party was hired to protect was now dead.

As the sun rose, Krag saw pixies and humans from the nearby village come across by wing and boat to rescue the party.  When the sun's rays shone upon the ruined husk of the Lady's Tree there were wails and tears.  There would be no more tourists to maintain the villages revenue and the last of the humans would likely pack up and leave their ancient homes.  The traumatized Chip would be the last Keeper, a tale he would never again readily reveal.  There would be no more blessings for the sick and unfortunate children whose families made the pilgrimage.  This part of the world became a little darker.  And nothing here would again be the same.

OOC: Wrapping it up on the Talking the Talk thread.


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 20, 2011)

As one light fades away, it is replaced by another, eye-piercing, headache-generating light shining into Yoshiki's eyes. He instinctively raises his hand to shield his eyes from the powerful light.  It takes a few seconds, but he finally realizes the piercing light above is the sun surrounded by blue sky. The smell of a campfire fills his nostrils as he realizes sand clings to his arm now dangling over his face.  _"Where am I?  What happened?"_ Yo thinks as he tries to look around.  He feels very weak and unable to stand.  Several people that he doesn't recognize and a few of those small pixies, like the one he met earlier, are milling around.  _"Pixies?  Why did I meet pixies?"_ he contemplates.  He rubs his head trying to remember what happened.  Then it hits him.  _"Pan.  The tree.  The alligator attack while on the boat in the middle of the night.  Night.  But it's the middle of the day!"_  His eyes focus on his location.  _"An island.  The island?"_ he looks for the tree, but only see the burnt remains of one.  _"No!  He couldn't have!  We failed!"_  He drops his weak head back into the sand in defeat.  After a few seconds, another thought comes over him.  _"Mortar!  The half-orcs!  We were attacked.  Are they okay?"_  He forces himself up once more, pushing through the piercing pain in his head and rising to a sitting position.  He scans the sudden population around him.  His rise from his slumber apparently drawing some attention as others turn to notice him.


----------



## CootaR (Jun 23, 2011)

Krag looks solemnly down. Ah you awake.

It ams sad. The invisible boy burned down the tree-lady. The alligators took bites outta everyone but Krag, but Krag was too late. Krag feels bad now... The other little boy is sad too.

A tear rolls down the large Orcs cheek. Why did we have to go break the rocks! Why Krag so dumb. Those were good rocks. Not bad one!

Krag never break rocks again unless he knows they bad.


----------

